# Top Touring Tips



## User (10 Jul 2007)




----------



## Rhythm Thief (10 Jul 2007)

Carryu a string bag. When you wash your kit at night and hang it out to dry, it'll probably still be damp in the morning. If it's a sunny day, stick it in your string bag and strap it to the top of your rack. The breeze will help dry the clothes within.

At least, that's the theory. They do end up drier than if you just stuff them in a pannier though.


----------



## redfox (11 Jul 2007)

Not sure if this counts but if you are fussed about shaving, King of Shaves shaving oil is much better than just using soap and saves carrying foam. The tiny bottle weighs about 20 grams and has lasted me the last four tours!


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Jul 2007)

Like the carrier bag idea Maggot, that's one to remember for other occassions as well!!


----------



## longers (11 Jul 2007)

Tips I read on C+ before my first tour which I found usefull.

Disposable gloves - clean hands after a puncture.

Cable ties - still preventing a rattly mudguard.


----------



## Basil (11 Jul 2007)

Carry a small cheap compass. When you've taken a wrong turn and are hopelessly lost somewhere in the lanes and the sky is completely overcast, it's a real help to at least getting you to make the right decision at the next fork in the road.

And don't start me on GPS. Where's the adventure in that?


----------



## robgul (11 Jul 2007)

Put bin liners in panniers and other luggage to keep clothes etc dry - even the best panniers seem to let water in eventually.

... and I'm sure everyone knows about wringing out your washing by winding it up in a towel.

... and talking of towels, a small "magic towel" is a touring must - even if just to dry face and extremities at a tea stop when it's really raining hard

Rob


----------



## NickM (11 Jul 2007)

Basil said:


> ...don't start me on GPS. Where's the adventure in that?


The adventure is that instead of doing the same old loops time and time again, I can plan a ride on previously untried roads and go out exploring confident in the knowledge that I won't end up stuck for miles on some horrible A road. I have found GPS tremendously liberating, and my new Venture Cx is even better than my original eTrex :?: 

Which brings me to my top tip: if your handlebars are already full, a cut-down Cinelli Spinaci makes an excellent GPS mount - light, rigid enough for button-pressing, and it puts the GPS wherever you want it. I ride a recumbent, so mine is over the stem, where it doesn't interfere with my knees.

Or, if you don't like GPSs, it makes an excellent mounting point for a front light :?:


----------



## MartDavis (11 Jul 2007)

Nick,
Did you have to buy additional maps for the venture cx, or were the base maps OK? How much did the whole package cost?
Cheers


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (11 Jul 2007)

When completeley lost...seek out blonde in mini skirt for directions...also works when not lost at all :?:


----------



## Amanda P (11 Jul 2007)

Carry spare spokes. 

Besides fixing your wheels with them, you can fix lots of other things.

They're also perfect for breaking into your car when you've lost the keys, but thatsanother story...


----------



## NickM (11 Jul 2007)

MartDavis said:


> Nick,
> Did you have to buy additional maps for the venture cx, or were the base maps OK? How much did the whole package cost?
> Cheers


Hallo Mart... actually, on reflection I think it's a Legend Cx (it came with USB cable and 64Mb SD card). It was about £175 from whichever Internet supplier was cheapest at the time. The base maps are not very detailed; I bought the whole of Europe on eBay for about £16, plus a 2GB micro SD card, and managed (after several failed attempts) to load it all into the GPS last night. It's a job best done in small chunks, because the GPS doesn't seem to like having the whole of Europe thrust at it all at once...

I'm still getting the standard base map when I start it up, and I haven't yet had an opportunity to sit down and work out how to go to the detailed mapping - but I know I should be able to see every road and street in Britain at least, because I've used it on my PC.

On my yellow eTrex (no mapping capability) I was used to using the compass arrow display (in conjunction with tracks planned on Tracklogs), and got quite comfortable with that. The Venture Cx's compass arrow screen is better - it has additional displays for distance and time to next trackpoint, which are very helpful, and a bleep just before a junction which saves staring at the GPS all the time. So I don't really feel a need for detailed mapping, but I will get round to trying it out this weekend.


----------



## Andy in Sig (11 Jul 2007)

Where swimming trunks next to your skin as you can clean them easily with shampoo in the shower at the end of the day's cycling. They dry easily overnight. This guarantees a hygeinic ride every day and you get more use out of your underpants as you then only wear them in the period between cycling and going to bed.


----------



## longers (11 Jul 2007)

I like the swmming trunks tip. I took two pairs of padded shorts, Ron Hill and a pair of Endura. The Endura are too heavyweight to dry out quickly. Luckily I was able to dry them out eventually by hanging them over the pavilion fence at Patrington CC. And drinking beer while I waited. :?:


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Jul 2007)

You can't take enough plastic bags.


----------



## Tim Bennet (12 Jul 2007)

Instead of nylon swimming trunks you can get proper liner shorts (Gore, Endura) in soft polypropylene which dry just as quickly but have flat seams away from sensitive parts, etc. Two pairs don't weight anything and washing and rotating them each evening is no hassle.


----------



## Tony (12 Jul 2007)

Perhaps a less specific tip...
When starting on a long tour, you will usually have a moment of panic thinking "It's all too far!"
By day three, you won't care.
Always try and give yourself extra days to do a tour, rather than plan out every day as a 200km eyeballs-out job. You'll find a place that you really like, with a superb pint or a friendly waitress, and ...
The trip's the thing, not the time you do it in. It's meant to be fun.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2007)

1. Don't over do it - allow time to explore, get distracted or chat.

2. (Very Hitch hiker's Guide, but....) A towel, one of the packing ones. Roll your damp washing in it and kneel / stand on it. Dries clothing quicker than wringing and helps to improve the chances of it drying overnight.


----------



## Brock (13 Jul 2007)

If you need 'travel condiments' to make the camp cous cous more exciting, pop into any Wetherspoons pub in just about any town and help yourself to the plentiful and varied sachets of sauce, salt and pepper. The staff couldn't give a toss. :?:


----------



## MartDavis (13 Jul 2007)

To save carrying binoculars, stand closer to the thing you want to look at!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (13 Jul 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> .. I find my condoms make a great waterproof cover for my tent :?: :?:



i take it that you have a VERY SMALL tent then?  :8:


----------



## simoncc (14 Jul 2007)

Go touring in Scotland.


----------



## Brock (14 Jul 2007)

Get a friend to follow you in a camper van, carrying all your gear and with a bike rack in case you get tired before you've reached the hotel, or in case it starts raining.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Jul 2007)

I am going to use a rubber band to wrap around my lights....got the idea when my front light bounced off and exploded on Brentwood high street of all places!!

Rubber bands also make good hair bands for those like me in need of poney tail advice :?: .


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (10 Aug 2007)

I had the Mrs pinch some of those blue plastic (hairnet style) overshoes from the local gym/pool. I cant get them over my spd shoes (size 13) but they do fit over my feet so i can wear them inside the shoe....this is good because the spd shoes leak when tredding in puddles....


----------



## twowheelsgood (10 Aug 2007)

1. Buy those small shampoos and shower gels from the body-shop, they are the perfect size for touring and are pretty durable. Keep the excellent little bottles they come with and re-fill them. also for washing up liquid etc.

2. Re-torque and threadlock every bolt on the bike unless you can think of a good reason not too.

3. Cable ties. These are just so damn useful for in the field repairs and are incredibly strong!

4. Never rely 100% on anything electric e.g. GPS, mobile phone, bank or credit card. If you go somewhere unfamiliar bring a map and have the skill to use it. Have a float of good, old-fashoined cash.


----------



## snorri (11 Aug 2007)

After eating in a cafe or restaurant, take the paper serviette with you when you go. Handy for wiping or cleaning all sorts of things.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Aug 2007)

Any time you stay in a hotel, take a few of the small bottles of shampoo (especially if you've part used one). Endlessly refillable.
To clean socks - put them on like mittens and scrub together with soap or shampoo.
Don't plan too much.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Aug 2007)

to stop the rain buggering up my computer i covered it in cling film sealed with a hairband (elastic band would work well to)

Postmen are good people to get directions from


----------



## vernon (31 Aug 2007)

Use a bar of Lush solid shampoo kept in a Lush solid shampoo tine. Serves as a shampoo, shower/body soap and clothes detergent. One bar has lasted for eight weeks' worth of touring so far. No liquids to leak out after use too.


----------



## mr_hippo (31 Aug 2007)

If you wear specs - take a spare pair.
'Borrow' a bar towel from the pub - fits nicely in your back pocket


----------



## friedel (31 Aug 2007)

Denture cleaning tablets work a treat for cleaning your water bottles on tour. Just pop one tablet in each bottle with warm water, let it soak for 15 minutes or so and then rinse thoroughly. Sparkling clean bottles!!

For the women, I really recommend the Mooncup. Sure beats carrying a whole pack of monthly supplies along. 

And we both second the advice to not get hung up on distances. We've met quite a few worn out cyclists over the last few months and most of them were just trying to do too much, upset with themselves that they didn't make a particular town on a particular day. Just relax and enjoy the ride, whether you do 10km or 100km a day.


----------



## sloe (31 Aug 2007)

Pack your anti-midge head net IN THE TOP OF THE F******G TENT BAG !!!!

Aaaargh!!!! Gerrofff!!!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (31 Aug 2007)

on busy caravan dominated sites pitch your tent away from their cars and use your bike light on the outside of youtr tent at night...helps stops you waking up with a 4x4 on top of you.


----------



## Nigeyy (31 Aug 2007)

Old inner tubes are great to use for elastic bands when cut into hoops. 

Best use I've found is cutting a fairly thick cross section of inner tube, and putting it around the cyclocomputer and mount -that way the cyclocomputer will never fall off its mounting bracket. I've also used them as elastic bands to keep the cyclocomputer wires nice and tight to the fork.


----------



## friedel (31 Aug 2007)

Nigeyy said:


> Old inner tubes are great to use for elastic bands when cut into hoops.
> 
> Best use I've found is cutting a fairly thick cross section of inner tube, and putting it around the cyclocomputer and mount -that way the cyclocomputer will never fall off its mounting bracket. I've also used them as elastic bands to keep the cyclocomputer wires nice and tight to the fork.



Funny you should mention inner tubes. I was just reading a tip on the tour.tk site and they recommended the inner tube elastic band as an "emergency brake" on your bike. Just fit it around the hand grip and brake to hold your bike steady. We have used normal elastic bands for this, but they break pretty easily.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Aug 2007)

Always carry loo roll. And wet wipes.


----------



## vernon (31 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> Always carry loo roll. And wet wipes.



Toilet roll is essential in France. On my recent tour only one campsite out of the twelve that I used provided toilet paper in their toilets. Only two of the camp sites had toilets with seats. Two of the campsite had those awful 'floor plate' designs.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (31 Aug 2007)

Yuck...there is little more offputting to me than a dirty public loo...I carry disinfectant wipes but to be honest if the 'facilities' are unhygenic I would rather find a quiet corner of a foreign field that will remain forever England.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Aug 2007)

Hahaha...I love that phrase and will use it regularly from now on!!!


----------



## friedel (31 Aug 2007)

vernon said:


> Toilet roll is essential in France. On my recent tour only one campsite out of the twelve that I used provided toilet paper in their toilets. Only two of the camp sites had toilets with seats. Two of the campsite had those awful 'floor plate' designs.



It's essential for most of Europe. We are always pleasantly surprised when we find a campsite with toilet paper included in the price. In Germany this was most often the case but in Spain, Portugal, France and parts of Italy it was bring your own, unless we were in a really upmarket campsite.

While on the "gotta go" topic -- a trowel to bury your waste if you have to go in the bushes and/or learning to clean yourself with water is a good idea, so as not to leave mess behind. Or at the very least carry a garbage bag and take your toilet paper with you for disposal elsewhere. Nothing is more disgusting than strolling through a field to find a large circle of toilet paper and human waste just left there, not even covered up.


----------



## tomb1960 (1 Sep 2007)

In view of Friedel's post above check this out

http://www.backpackinglight.co.uk/product161.asp

In fact check the whole site out there are some clever ideas!


----------



## vernon (1 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Yuck...there is little more offputting to me than a dirty public loo...I carry disinfectant wipes but to be honest if the 'facilities' are unhygenic I would rather find a quiet corner of a foreign field that will remain forever England.



I hope that such actions follow the advice contained in:

'How to shoot in the Woods'

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-shoot-Woods-Environmentally-Approach/dp/0898156270


----------



## CycleTourer (1 Sep 2007)

Got this from a Swiss guy we met touring in Norway last year who said that a Dutch guy told him this tip.

Carry a chopstick with you, very useful to get your chain back on without getting your hands covered in oil!





Used it a couple of times and it works a treat. 

Also found it useful for cleaning the mud out of your cleats and moving a washing up greeny around in the bottom of a flask to remove the accumulated grolly snot. 

I'm sure there are other uses that you lot could dream up!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Sep 2007)

...maybe you could even eat with it?


----------



## friedel (2 Sep 2007)

The chopstick idea (good one, by the way) got me thinking. If you are on a long trip and need to replace or just refit the pump cup on your MSR stove (see arrow pointing to part below), it can be tricky to get out of the plunger barrel. We used the end of the antenna on our SW radio to pull it out but you could also use a bit of pliable metal (bent to create a hook at the bottom) or maybe a broken spoke. Sometimes the cup popped off when we overfilled our gas canister and there was no room in the bottle for more pressure.


----------



## Road Fiddler (2 Sep 2007)

Take a good strong knife, it can be used to make a digging stick to dig a hole to crap into instead of lugging a trowel around with you. You can use it to carve a spoon or chop sticks with and if you are adventures even a bowl on those long lonely evenings. If you loss a tent peg or two you can carve new ones. Make pot hangers for cooking over an open fire. And, its great for cutting things.

Don't forget a First Aid Kit (FAK) with stuff for covering road rash.

Alcohol hand cleanser is great, use it after every trip to the loo, hygiene is most important when out and about. It can be used as a fire starter or to prime a stove. And, can be used to get grease marks off your bike.

Carry a toilet bag containing toilet paper, alcohol wipes, hand jell, sanitary products for the girls and trowel if you carry one, this keeps everything close to hand and easy to grab when you need to go.

If you have dirty or burnt pans and have plenty of fuel and water, boil water in pan for a couple of mins then leave it to soak also try adding some salt and lemon juice to aid cleaning.

Rap a length of duct tape around something it mends loads of things.

Carry a whistle for safety and warning people of your presence.

Mirrors can be used to attract attention during the day if things turn bad and you need help. Also great for checking your appearance or removing an object from you eye.

Always carry a map and compass.

Carry your kit in many small bags and write on them whats in each bag.

Pack your kit the same way after each stop.

Eat something just before bedtime to raise your metabolism to help keep you warm through the night.

Get a bivi bag they are great for a quick lunchtime nap on the side of the road or to duck out of a heavy downpour, in this case get in head first.

Have a couple of mini carabiners to hand they are great for hanging kit and clipping stuff to other stuff.

Shop at Alpkit they sale some great kit at great prices, i.e mini carabiners, stuff bags, roll-top bags and the list goes on.

If you get stung by stinging nettles, grab some of the leaves and crush them up and rub them onto the stings, they contain histamine. 

Carry a tube of seamgrip its great for mending ripped tents, waterproofs and inflatable mats. If you find you slid off your inflatable mat at night add a couple of beads of seamgrip to stop the slide.

A small Swedish fire steel is great for lighting a fire, BBQ and stove in all weather conditions.

Break you food down into portions and place them in sealable bags.

A mug of hot chocolate is great at the end of a tough day or when everything is going wrong.


----------



## snorri (2 Sep 2007)

Road Fiddler said:


> Take a good strong knife,


Better to buy one once you have arrived in the country if using planes or ferries, some transport operators are a bit funny about knives.


----------



## vernon (2 Sep 2007)

sloe said:


> Pack your anti-midge head net IN THE TOP OF THE F******G TENT BAG !!!!
> 
> Aaaargh!!!! Gerrofff!!!!



Hopefully your midge repellent will be there too!

I've found Avon Skin So Soft skin moisturiser to be very effective as a midge repellent. Seems to work with mosquitoes too.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Sep 2007)

Road Fiddler said:


> Take a good strong knife, it can be used to make a digging stick to dig a hole to crap into instead of lugging a trowel around with you. You can use it to carve a spoon or chop sticks with and if you are adventures even a bowl on those long lonely evenings. If you loss a tent peg or two you can carve new ones. Make pot hangers for cooking over an open fire. And, its great for cutting things.
> 
> Don't forget a First Aid Kit (FAK) with stuff for covering road rash.
> 
> ...



Oooh, you're like Ray Mears on a bike


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Sep 2007)

I packed all my wash gear into one front pannier...including sports towel etc...whenever I smelt too much I just grabbed the pannier and headed off to the washrooms. I packed all my cooking gear and food in the other front pannier...whenever I got hungry I just grabbed the bag and started cooking. I have a big W (washroom) marked on one bag and a big K (kitchen) marked on the bags so i can grabb the right one. I like it...simple and easy to remember.


----------



## Road Fiddler (3 Sep 2007)

> Better to buy one once you have arrived in the country if using planes or ferries, some transport operators are a bit funny about knives.



There is no laws that prevent you carrying a knife in your kit for a legitimate reason. I carry knives and axes on trains, boats and planes all the time with no problems as long as they are packed in your main luggage.



> Oooh, you're like Ray Mears on a bike



Who is he??? Oh do you mean that fat bloke on the idiot box... Rays done a lot to promote the outdoors to the the masses.


----------



## P.H (3 Sep 2007)

If using a gas cooker stand the canister in a little water, it burns better. I've no idea why and was sceptical when I was told, but it works.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Sep 2007)

Charge MTB'ers £5 to have their picture taken sitting on a real bike


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2007)

Buy a couple of miniatures (whisky or brandy) in case there's nowhere for beer or wine in the evening. Coffee and a nightcap warm those cold evenings


----------



## Cathryn (5 Sep 2007)

Ooooh I'm liking Rich P's tip!!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Sep 2007)

..yeah but He said 'miniature'...


----------



## just jim (5 Sep 2007)

Nice tips Road Fiddler. Alpkit sleeping bags are well worth it, if you go for the down option.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Sep 2007)

I have one of the alpkit mats which is excellent.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ..yeah but He said 'miniature'...



I'm only 5"1!!!! Doesn't take much....


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2007)

Dunno if it's been said before but I found a compass invaluable for getting out of cities in the morning when the signposting is sketchy - it at least helps to know that your heading in roughly the right direction.
The other thing I try to do is try to get an idea of how to exit the town the evening before, either by checking the signosts as you arrive or asking a friendly local. I've wasted a lot of time by hunting round for the minor, unmarked roads the following morning.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (16 Sep 2007)

one idea that may suit some...

rather than pack a tent footprint take a second sleepmat (full length). It weighs the same and can be used under the groundsheet as protection whilst at the same time offering you a more comfortable nights sleep on two mats instead of one. I carry an inflatable alpmat and a blacks mat....I also took the tarp as well on my first tour as I was unsure if I would need the tarp...but in hindsight I could have saved weight and ditched the tarp and used the second mat as I just described.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (16 Sep 2007)

One thing I've been wondering BTFB, did you lock your bike up at night to something / just cabled through the wheels and frame / didn't bother ?


----------



## DLB (17 Sep 2007)

next time you visit the dentist ask for a couple of the free sample tubes. less bulky than a normal tube of toothpaste. Maybe not by much tho...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (18 Sep 2007)

> One thing I've been wondering BTFB, did you lock your bike up at night to something / just cabled through the wheels and frame / didn't bother ?



I took two combi locks with me (seperate combinations). I always locked the bike. One goes through both wheels and frame and to a pole or fence etc, the other goes through my brookes saddle rear rack & wheel & frame to a pole or fence etc. At night if there was no pole/fence I would lock up the bike to itself and tie a guy rope to the frame with a clove hitch knot (ex boy scott see).

I didnt have any real issues though or fears...the most risky times were outside supermarkets when shopping for the evening meal.


----------



## vernon (25 Sep 2007)

*Cheap Calories*

For a good stuffing of cheap stodge any time of day, most supermarkets do all day breakfasts for a two or three quid. Don't worry about the grease, you'll burn it off.....


----------



## Abitrary (8 Oct 2007)

Use the toilet cistern in your hotel room bathroom as a wine cooler


----------



## Abitrary (12 Oct 2007)

Can someone post something here to get rid of my last one because I'm bored of seeing it now


----------



## Elmer Fudd (12 Oct 2007)

Use the hotel toilet cistern to hide your stash.


----------



## campagman (15 Oct 2007)

I bought some Shimano Sandals this year and have been very happy with them. When the weather is warm enough (+13 dec.C) to use them they are the only shoes I need to take on Tour. This is both weight and space saving.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> Use the hotel toilet cistern to hide your stash.




And your gun!!!


----------



## mascott (2 Nov 2007)

vaseline 

on lejog it kept two of us arse pain free..... 
the third struggled the whole time with a distressing under carriage
it turned out that he had been using the tiny pot of vaseline that people put on their lips and was speading it as thin as marmite. We on the other hand were covered in the stuff but we returned to london with tip top rear ends


----------



## Cathryn (10 Nov 2007)

Girly tips but:

1) Take loads of conditioner, cleanser and moisturiser. You'll need more than expected.
2) Take loads of hair elastics and pens as they tend to disappear overnight
3) Assos cream is worth every £ and every lb


----------



## Elmer Fudd (10 Nov 2007)

mascott said:


> vaseline
> 
> on lejog it kept two of us arse pain free.....
> the third struggled the whole time with a distressing under carriage
> it turned out that he had been using the tiny pot of vaseline that people put on their lips and was speading it as thin as marmite. We on the other hand were covered in the stuff but we returned to london with tip top rear ends


And greasy kecks ??


----------



## Over The Hill (14 Nov 2007)

Abitrary said:


> You can strap your helmet on upside down on the rack



OUCH!


----------



## velocipede2288 (24 Nov 2007)

Most of the tips have been covered, but for evening clothes, roll them up tight rather than fold them, they will stay without creases.
Carry a chain extractor and crank extractor and a small shifting spanner. Leave your cables long rather than cutting them short, wind them into a loop and if they snap (which has happened to me) you can tie them at the break, this will give you most of the gears untill you can find a bike shop.
http://pawild.net/alanherper


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Nov 2007)

Always try the local produce. This works well in Burgundy, Bordeaux, Alsace, the Rhone valley and many other scenic areas.
I like to try as much of it as possible.
This can make for a somewhat slow start the following day.


----------



## PBancroft (9 Dec 2007)

TheDoctor said:


> Always try the local produce. This works well in Burgundy, Bordeaux, Alsace, the Rhone valley and many other scenic areas.
> I like to try as much of it as possible.
> This can make for a somewhat slow start the following day.



Actually, I would argue that this is a good idea regardless of where you are or what you are doing. Ignoring alcohol (just for a second) local meat, fruit, veg, general foodstuff, entertainment etc., is worth SO much more than just spending your time doing something you could do anywhere else in the world.

And back to the booze, when I go somewhere new, I like to try the local ale. Usually very yum.


----------



## rickangus (22 Dec 2007)

Of all people my mother-in-law once said something sensible - that woollen garments will squash down into a smaller space when packing than cotton ones of a similar size.

Don't know how useful that is for this forum but I think there's an element of truth in it - and you probably have no idea how difficult it is to say something positive about that old bag.


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2008)

rickangus said:


> Of all people my mother-in-law once said something sensible - that woollen garments will squash down into a smaller space when packing than cotton ones of a similar size.
> 
> Don't know how useful that is for this forum but I think there's an element of truth in it - and you probably have no idea how difficult it is to say something positive about that old bag.




Priceless!


----------



## Milo (21 Jan 2008)

Dont be intimidated by the prospect of wild camping ask permission of land owner if necessary.
Just make sure you pitch at dusk and aim to leave before 7 and leave no mess.
ps avoid camping in pine forests you will be eaten alive and feel like your in a horror film once the sun goes away


----------



## Ludwig (22 Jan 2008)

Get a mtb. The 2inch tyres, suspension and low gearing will give you a much more comfortable and safer ride. The traditional tourer with thin wheels and tyres are largely becoming obsolete with the state of roads across Europe. Also have a no 1 haircut. You will save a lot on shampoo and will feel a lot cooler. Take a tarpaulin instead of a tent for shelter and don't bother with camp sites especially at weekends as they get very rowdy.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jan 2008)

Ludwig said:


> Get a mtb. The 2inch tyres, suspension and low gearing will give you a much more comfortable and safer ride. *The traditional tourer with thin wheels and tyres are largely becoming obsolete with the state of roads across Europe*. Also have a no 1 haircut. You will save a lot on shampoo and will feel a lot cooler. Take a tarpaulin instead of a tent for shelter and don't bother with camp sites especially at weekends as they get very rowdy.



Last time I rode in the Alps the road surface was a lot better than here - same goes for all over France. And as for kipping under a tarp in a field...WTF? The no 1 cut sounds good till you get sunburn on teh tops of your ears. Not nice.


----------



## Milo (2 Feb 2008)

always bring a stack of kendel best energy bar in the world can be hard to find sometimes though.


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2008)

Ludwig said:


> Get a mtb. The 2inch tyres, suspension and low gearing will give you a much more comfortable and safer ride. The traditional tourer with thin wheels and tyres are largely becoming obsolete with the state of roads across Europe. Also have a no 1 haircut. You will save a lot on shampoo and will feel a lot cooler. Take a tarpaulin instead of a tent for shelter and don't bother with camp sites especially at weekends as they get very rowdy.




Oh, and don't forget your hair shirt and the birch twigs to give yourself a good thrashing!


----------



## spindrift (12 Feb 2008)

Blimey, when I'm on a tour I'm on holiday, it's not an endurance test!

A sharp knife means as soon as you get to a grocers you can stock up and do doorstep cheese sandwiches with salady bits in. If you see a nice cafe, stop and take a look, you can eat what you like remember!


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Feb 2008)

Take your time. Enjoy the scenery, the new sights,the sounds, smells, tastes and textures. Whatever is driving you onwards, enjoy it, revel in it. It's not so much where you're going, as how you get there. And you have no way of knowing how long the journey will be, and when it might be curtailed.

Sorry to sound all philosophical - I heard something earlier on that really affected me, and made me realise again how precious and fleeting all of this really is. Smell the flowers, people.


----------



## Brock (16 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Smell the flowers, people.




Avoid smelling flowers if you suffer from hayfever, cycle past them as quickly as possible.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Feb 2008)

Brock said:


> Avoid smelling flowers if you suffer from hayfever, cycle past them as quickly as possible.



Jolly good! Made I larf, that did!


----------



## ASC1951 (17 Mar 2008)

miloat said:


> always bring a stack of kendel best energy bar in the world can be hard to find sometimes though.



Kendal Mint Cake? It's hard to find because times have moved on since 1950s in the Lake District. It's just sugar, and chemical tasting sugar at that, definitely not what you want when you're touring. What's wrong with actual food?


----------



## vernon (22 Mar 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Kendal Mint Cake? It's hard to find because times have moved on since 1950s in the Lake District. It's just sugar, and chemical tasting sugar at that, definitely not what you want when you're touring. What's wrong with actual food?



Ooh, I don't know...

I still have hankerings for a nibble on some Kendal Mint Cake every now and then. Would rely on it as a primary source of energy for too long - jelly babies are better for that


----------



## vernon (22 Mar 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Take your time. Enjoy the scenery, the new sights,the sounds, smells, tastes and textures. Whatever is driving you onwards, enjoy it, revel in it.



Sound advice indeed. A ride that is savoured creates a whole raft of memories for future enjoyment.


----------



## vernon (22 Mar 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Take your time. Enjoy the scenery, the new sights,the sounds, smells, tastes and textures. Whatever is driving you onwards, enjoy it, revel in it.



Sound advice indeed. A ride that is savoured creates a whole raft of memories for future enjoyment.


----------



## mrpattersonsir (23 Mar 2008)

*never* attempt anything without bungees!

they're excellent for: improvised clothes drying lines; keeping food off the ground; holding your panniers together after a big fall; attaching extra bottles of water to your rack; emergency guy ropes...

never leave home without them (in various lengths and gauges too).


----------



## carlpie (24 Mar 2008)

Snickers flavoured flapjacks...mmmmmm


----------



## Milo (30 Mar 2008)

Dont enter a pub before 4 pm.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 Mar 2008)

miloat said:


> Dont enter a pub before 4 pm.



Codswallop. Get in early and avoid the queues at the bar. I find around five past eleven is the best time to go to the pub.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2008)

From time to time people mention suitable laptops for touring. I've recently purchased an Asus Eee to fill a specific work function. It's superb little machine, weighs less than a kilo, 2.5 hours battery life, good keyboard, Openoffice pre-installed, Mozilla browser, Linux OS.

I think this would be an excellent machine to take touring and this one I'm using now will certainly be doing LeJog in august.


----------



## Brock (11 Apr 2008)

PaulSB said:


> From time to time people mention suitable laptops for touring. I've recently purchased an Asus Eee to fill a specific work function. It's superb little machine, weighs less than a kilo, 2.5 hours battery life, good keyboard, Openoffice pre-installed, Mozilla browser, Linux OS.
> 
> I think this would be an excellent machine to take touring and this one I'm using now will certainly be doing LeJog in august.



Agreed, I bought one on the day of release and I love it. Fits neatly into the bar bag and is very rugged as these crazy Frenchmen prove.


----------



## Eurostar (11 Apr 2008)

Don't cruise on the hoods all day, it ruins your average speed. Get down on the drops, that's what they're for. If they're too low to be comfy, raise your bars.

A little tri bag like this one http://wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.a...1663&N=Topeak Tri-Bag Bar Bag With Rain Cover can be fitted behind your stem and filled with the sort of nibbles you wouldn't want to stick in your pocket. I fill mine with those bags of mixed fruit and nut that you can often buy at petrol stations. It seems to do a good job of keeping me topped up with a handy blend of protein and sugars and salts and stuff.


----------



## CycleTourer (13 Apr 2008)

Eurostar said:


> Don't cruise on the hoods all day, it ruins your average speed. Get down on the drops, that's what they're for. If they're too low to be comfy, raise your bars..



Who cares about average speeds anyway! Stay up and cruise and enjoy the scenery that's why you are out touring isn't it.

If you want to worry about average speeds and like to stare at the tarmac all day, buy a racing bike and go racing!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Apr 2008)

Forget yee not thy passporte


----------



## jags (18 Apr 2008)

you diden't btfb.


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2008)

CycleTourer said:


> Who cares about average speeds anyway! Stay up and cruise and enjoy the scenery that's why you are out touring isn't it.
> 
> If you want to worry about average speeds and like to stare at the tarmac all day, buy a racing bike and go racing!



I second that motion. The only time when I worry about average speeds is when I am riding an audax. Even then I don't resort to using the drops. 

If I wanted to stare at tarmac all day I'd buy a recumbent


----------



## ASC1951 (20 Apr 2008)

vernon said:


> If I wanted to stare at tarmac all day I'd buy a recumbent


I know recumbent riders are off-planet, vernon, but I think you're supposed to ride face-up.


----------



## ASC1951 (20 Apr 2008)

Eurostar said:


> Don't cruise on the hoods all day, it ruins your average speed. Get down on the drops, that's what they're for. If they're too low to be comfy, raise your bars.


On the drops all day for *touring*? Day riding maybe, but's going to be insignificant with touring panniers.

And if you raise the bars to be a comfortable height you will be:
a) back where you started from the aero PoV
 now unable to use the hoods.


----------



## Brock (29 Apr 2008)

Orikaso fold flat tableware. Absolutely perfect for the weight conscious cycle tourist. Super light, Super pannierable, easy to clean and durable.

Not as gimmicky as they look and cheap too!


----------



## Reckless Eric (10 May 2008)

I think what makes cycle touring for me is not the bike I ride or the equipment I take, but the friends I'm with. My most memorable ride was down the west coast of New Zealand's South Island on a crappy locally built 10 speed. It rained the entire trip but we had a ball on what evolved into a 500km pub-crawl!


----------



## goo_stewart (21 May 2008)

Bungee cords - lots of them. Good for securing your bike on planes, trains and autos..., good for securing stuff to your bike, good for making a washing line, good for many, many things that you encounter.

I once used a bungee cord for securing my room in a dodgy Cambodian guest house. Useful things.


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Jun 2008)

After finishing a meal at about 8pm in the only hotel/bistro in a small French village do not decide to go down to the nearby beach for half an hour with the intention of coming back to consume lots more booze and maybe a second pudding, as they'll likely as not to have shut up shop and buggered off home by the time you get back.
This may well leave you not only very thirsty but still a bit peckish after a 75 mile day and result in you eating your 'break glass in case of impending bonk' snickers bar whilst watching whatever happens to be on the one tv station you can watch on the 8" screened zapperless telly mounted 58 feet up your hotel room wall.

Secondly, try to avoid arriving at a ferry port to find it blockaded by French fishermen and having to spend two hours in a taxi (provided by ferry company) whose driver is constantly talking on his hand held phone whilst doing 130kph to get to the one that's open.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Jul 2008)

learn to drive the gps before you leave....erm..and buy it a year before you leave


----------



## dragon72 (24 Jul 2008)

When flying to 1st World countries, to reduce your luggage weight, don't pack anything that you can't buy when you're there. eg sun cream, toothpaste, deodorant, maps, corkscrew, tin opener etc.
Stock up on day one when you arrive.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Jul 2008)

..here's one an American tourer showed be in Basel on Sunday.

If (like me) you have front low rider racks and panniers on a bike with no stand, you will no doubt know what it's like to have the front whell continueally move in on you as you try to load the bike, also how it feels to see your pride and joy fall to the floor in a heap....not to mention how hard it can be to lift a fully loaded bike back to it's feet again.

So either install a GOOD foot stand and accept the extra weight, OR cut a small wedge shaped piece of rubber, wood etc and use it to wedge your frontbrake in a locked postion. That way the wheel will not roll and the bike is much less likely to collapse. This guy had his 'wedge' attached to the bars on a string.

Another thing he showed me was a small screw he had added to his rear stay on the inside of the stay on the chainside. When removing his rear wheel he simply hooked the chain onto this screw and dropped the wheel out without worrying about the chain getting caught up or having to get his hands greasy handly the chain...as he used a stick/pen or pencil you hook the chain up first.


----------



## Andy in Sig (4 Aug 2008)

If you want to really enjoy touring, bite the bullet and get a recumbent tourer like the HP Velotechnik Street Machine.


----------



## Ludwig (9 Aug 2008)

Take a wind up torch. Secatuers are very good for cutting up sticks and things for making fires, tent pegs, poles or a clothes post for drying clothes. Much better than a knife. Don't leave valuables such as wallets, passports, phones or digital cameras etc in your panniers. Stick to the backroads and villages as much as possible. 
Tour using a front sus mountain bike. You will travel much smarter and ride some amazing offroad wilderness routes.


----------



## Brock (16 Aug 2008)

Ludwig said:


> Take a wind up torch.




Known as such because they 'wind up' everyone else on the camp site.
vVWweee vVWEeee vVWEeee vVWEeee.. SHUT UP!!! GET A BATTERY!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (28 Aug 2008)

Stand well clear of exploding french toilets


----------



## Andy in Sig (29 Aug 2008)

Ludwig said:


> Take a wind up torch. Secatuers are very good for cutting up sticks and things for making fires, tent pegs, poles or a clothes post for drying clothes. Much better than a knife. *Don't leave valuables such as wallets, passports, phones or digital cameras etc in your panniers*. Stick to the backroads and villages as much as possible.
> Tour using a front sus mountain bike. You will travel much smarter and ride some amazing offroad wilderness routes.



They all belong in the bar bag which of course you remove and take with you every time you have a cafe stop.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Sep 2008)

Bar bag is th efirst thing a thief is going to try to nick I reckon. Which is why i put a second credit card and emergency folding stuff in th ebottom of one of the panniers just in case.


----------



## Andy in Sig (3 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Bar bag is th efirst thing a thief is going to try to nick I reckon. Which is why i put a second credit card and emergency folding stuff in th ebottom of one of the panniers just in case.



I can see that but it is easy to form the habit of taking the bar bag with you if the bike is going to be out of your sight for more than a second. It's not as if the fittings are laborious: Rixen-Kaul clickfix or velcro or similar.


----------



## samid (3 Sep 2008)

IMHO, the wallet and passport are too much of a pain to lose, so I put them in the zippered rear pockets of my shorts (the passport in a ziplock bag). Works pretty well.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (16 Sep 2008)

> I can see that but it is easy to form the habit of taking the bar bag with you if the bike is going to be out of your sight for more than a second. It's not as if the fittings are laborious: Rixen-Kaul clickfix or velcro or similar



absolutly, I never go anywhere without the barbag, I even take shower with it (we are close like that)...but one day i will forget, or get mugged and then I still have plan B


----------



## Andy in Sig (17 Sep 2008)

And most bar bags even come with a shoulder strap for carting them around, at the least the one I've got from Vaude does, although you've got to be careful to avoid looking a bit camp.


----------



## Notsoblue (28 Sep 2008)

Ortlieb bar bags come with a lock to fix them to the bike. You can't lock it closed but at least it prevents it from being snatched.


----------



## Jitendrakumar (15 Oct 2008)

*just do it*


Hi


Well today’s bikes is really unique feature and issues of Road bikes. . Every one wants to go on tour of whole world with the help of such bikes. It will be such a great experience for one who does this.



jitendra kumar


_________________________________________________________________

Capture One Auto Transport


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Oct 2008)

Wot he said. ^^^
Actually, what did he say?


----------



## hackbike 6 (17 Nov 2008)

I have carried a map and compass.Compass came in useful yesterday as I got lost yet again.

One thing I was desperate for and managed to acquire yesterday was allen keys.

I have carried a Fenix and also another front penlight sort LED as well as an LED Lenser,all secured to the handlebars with a lockblock.Also carried LED rear lights and spare batteries.I have an Evans rucksack.Got flashed by two cars yesterday so had to dip the Fenix.

Watch it if you are going down market streets with rucksacks,I have a distinct impression people have been trying to pick mine although all it had in the back pockets of the rucksack was an LED rear light/Parker Pen and some loose British Change.

Im going down there again today,taken everything out the back pockets to see if it happens again.At least I may do.Want to get some socks.


----------



## inaperfectworld (19 Nov 2008)

sounds daft but i take a small folding unbrella: i've sheltered under it when the rain has terrifically pelted down and there's no cover anywhere else (the sort of rain when you can't ride because you can't see properly), and i've been glad of it to walk to a restaurant in the evening more than once


----------



## tapan (19 Feb 2009)

I never travel anywhere without --

String -- on a bobbin of somekind not in a ball
Insulating tape -- repairs and holds together so many things.
Saftey pins -- of various sizes all looped together at the bottom of my bar bag. multi purpose tools!


----------



## Redmountduo (4 Mar 2009)

This sounds obvious but..........
Dont just cycle the distance, stop and enjoy!
Have done of this before and regretted it. Started looking at daily averages instead of all thats around. Better to be slow and see everything, than fast see nothing.


----------



## RussellEngland (19 Apr 2009)

Some great tips!

I would also recommend using lots of ziploc bags for food/clothing/tools/etc - they are really cheap on eBay. A TurboFlame lighter http://www.turboflame.co.uk/ - can be used at any angle without singing your fingers and has a lock so it can be left on. A Trangia spirit cooker http://www.trangia.se/english/ - boils a kettle of water very quickly and no complex bits to go wrong.

And I like to use a GPS to record my route when walking, I never use it as a guide, I just like maps, other than for geocaching. But the battery life is really poor so would be useless for a long trip. However, I recently discovered the SPOT which tracks your lat+long every 10 minutes, uses 2 AA rechargeable batteries which last 14 days - http://www.findmespot.eu/en - haven't bought one yet but intend to.

I'm an experienced camper but haven't done a lot... er... any cycle touring... other than a week down the Rhine 5 years ago

I love walking and wild camping but want to be able to move a little quicker and tour Europe this Summer 2009, maybe for a couple of months. So opted for cycle touring. I'm not entirely sure what bicycle equipment to take though.

I've traded in a mountain bike for a Dawes Sahara with bull bars (I couldn't stretch to a Dawes Galaxy) and bought a pair of waterproof Altura 56 litre panniers. I've got a spare set of Dr Sludge tubes, puncture repair kit (no idea how to use it!), tyre levers, bicycle multi-tool, lamps, pump, cable lock and bungee cords. Anything else I should take for the bicycle? Its a new experience for me and really looking forward to it. I'm sure I'll learn from mistakes along the way 

Cheers

Russ


----------



## mistermark (25 May 2009)

spindrift said:


> Blimey, when I'm on a tour I'm on holiday, it's not an endurance test!
> 
> A sharp knife means as soon as you get to a grocers you can stock up and do doorstep.........


 I read that as stick up - as in stick up the grocers for crisps and pop.. and thought it was going on to say doorstep robberies! haha


----------



## Rob Beck (29 May 2009)

Hi you lot.
I have been in tears laughing at some of the 'Essential' items to take on a tour. BTFB had me splitting me sides.
On a serious note, Thank you all for the comments of this to take, I am doing my 1st European Tour From Ijmagen to Roermond and back, next month straight after C2C return, i will be using a ORBEA Sherpa with twin rear 40ltr panniers and a Mule trailor, wild camping on my own with most of the gear in Mule, is a Bar bag essential?
If ANY one can give me some other ideas plz E-mail: aurac59@o2.co.uk Sms Txt or call 07763732206. I live just outside Sunderland.
What is the best Sat-Nav for Europe? I was just gonna buy a Tom-Tom 720 Europe, also i have a Battery from an alarm panel & thinking of perchasing a solar panel charging system to mount on top of the Mule. May sound & look mad as ought but i think it will work?
Thx again for a gr8 laf, any help would be appreciated. As i said it my 1st 1 in Euroland (hope it not my last) i returnin to Roermond to my childhood home & see were i was born in Wegburg (Germany)


----------



## Penfold (10 Jun 2009)

Always take a moment to check out your camping spot BEFORE you ride off into the sunrise.
Its a pain having to ride back hoping that your 'lost' bit of kit will still be there.


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Jun 2009)

Penfold said:


> Always take a moment to check out your camping spot BEFORE you ride off into the sunrise.
> Its a pain having to ride back hoping that your 'lost' bit of kit will still be there.


On that note, and after already loosing glasses, gloves, suncream, rear lights, pannier fittings, etc.

- If something sounds like it's fallen off, it has probably has. Stop.
- If you hear the bike run over something you didn't see, something has probably fallen off. Stop.
- If someone beeps at you something has probably fallen off. Stop.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jun 2009)

If it's all hurty and uncomfortable, and the sky is in the wrong place, _you've_ fallen off. Stop. If you haven't already.


----------



## Bigtwin (10 Jun 2009)

Don't get to Paris late at night, then cycle out of the City south wanting to get most of the way through the 'burbs before you get your head down on a nice secluded patch of ground.

Or you might find that you're actually dossing in your bivi on the edge of a municipal rubbish dump that you didn't see in the dark, and now look like your verily have pox my liege having had your face and neck and anything else that was outside the bag coz it was a warm evening feasted upon all night by all the cretinous wee bistards that live in the shite.

And then itch like a git for 3 days, especially when you sweat and get the sun on it. Which is all the time.


----------



## canadiense (27 Jul 2009)

I read through the whole list and had a blast. You've got to love British humour. I don't have a lot to add but I will make a few comments.

1. Eat where the locals eat. Choose a busy restaurant and order what looks good and fresh.
2. Wrap your duct tape around your seat post and take lots of it. It is amazing how often you have a use for it and then it is always available.(see photo)
3. Carry a couple of hose clamps that will fit rack tubing i.e. the small ones. They can be used very effectively for rack repairs. We used the aluminum from a coke can across a weld break which worked well. I understand that it is still working and is now on LEJOG.
4. Carry some zip ties, twine, wire and an old inner tube to cut up for all sorts of repairs. Just add some ingenuity and you will be able to keep going.
5. Add a bottle carrier to your stem. Hydration is always a problem for me but having it in your face, readily at hand seemed to work. I just used two zip ties and some cut up inner tube to act as a shock absorber. (see photo)
6. Use straps in place of bungie cords. They are more secure and won't snap back on you or take out an eye.
7. Do not limit yourself to asking blondes in miniskirts for directions or points of interest. Brunettes and red heads in miniskirts can definitely get you where you want to go . . . too.
8. When in a non-English speaking country ask a teenager. They all seem to speak some English and often they like to practice. Don't be intimidated by appearance or dress as that is usually just fashion. It is amazing how an unsmiling, unapproachable looking youth will light up if you ask for their help. 

If on the other hand they are carrying weapons (knives, sticks, rocks, guns, rocket launchers) and are speaking very quickly in a loud voice and saying something to you over and over - give that a miss and move on, avoiding eye contact.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2009)

In rural areas sheep on the road / verge always run in the opposite direction to which they are facing! Shout from about 30 feet away to avoid collisons.

Recently I found a vacu-seal travel bag in Dunelm Mill. About the size of a pillow case, made from strong polythene, with a full width seal at one end and a valved nozzle at the other. Lay your clothes inside, close the seal, open the nozzle and roll or fold up to a size that fits your bag/ pannier, then kneel on the bag to finally expel all the air. It has three benefits, reduces the volume of your clothing, keeps it crease free (don't know why!) and provides an extra layer of waterproofing.

I only know vacu-seal for their food bags and can't find any link on the web. However definetley stocked by Dunelm Mill. I bought three and very successfully used one on my tour last Sunday to Wednesday with great results.


----------



## ataction (4 Aug 2009)

Spring and early summers is the season of for very large Mechanized Self Propelled Forage Harvesters in North Devon. When operated by contractors they move very fast from one job to the next, forage harvesters have sharp pointy bits sticking out the front and are slightly wider than most Devon lanes. If you see or hear one coming hurl yourself and bike over the nearest gate. If there are no handy gateways, then the hedge; stinging nettles, brambles and thorns are preferable to otherwise certain death.


----------



## beachcaster (11 Aug 2009)

CycleTourer said:


> Got this from a Swiss guy we met touring in Norway last year who said that a Dutch guy told him this tip.
> 
> Carry a chopstick with you, very useful to get your chain back on without getting your hands covered in oil!
> 
> ...



How about eating chinese food??

Just a thought.and even easier with two !


----------



## dragon72 (20 Aug 2009)

When washing clothes in campsites, where plugs are never there, sometimes a sock just doesn't do the trick of plugging the drain, so either invest in a rubber drain plug, available from most good rubber drain plug retailers, or use a lid from a yoghurt pot to stop the water draining away while you're rinsing your undies.


----------



## Arch (21 Aug 2009)

I've just read this on a good website:

Clip a tiny led torch inside your tent, one that can be rolled up inside it, so it's always in place (and you know where to reach for it....) Obviously, it needs to be one that won't get switched on by accident.

Found here - this kept me engrossed for ages....

http://www.cycletourer.co.uk/


----------



## petenats (17 Sep 2009)

If you get caught in a downpour and decide to put on waterproof overtrousers, first put your foot in a plastic carrier bag...it makes it soooo much easier to slide it through your proofs snag free!


----------



## Penfold (24 Oct 2009)

Need to fasten a tarp or add an additional anchor point to your tent fly?

Found these may be the answer....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000UO3ZHG/ref=ox_ya_oh_product


----------



## Salad Dodger (29 Oct 2009)

*Klingons!*

+1 to the most recent post about plastic clips that form a "moveable eyelet" on tarps or tents. I bought some called "Klingons" from local camping shop. £5 for 4 of them and they work in all sorts of weather conditions. Well worth carrying a couple....


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2009)

Carry a normal face flannel, obviously very useful for washing but also good for drying yourself after a shower. The flannel is easy to wring out, dries very quickly and not as bulky as a travel towel


----------



## porteous (25 Nov 2009)

Half a squash ball weighs almost nothing and makes an excellent substitute for a (missing) sink or bath plug


----------



## Arch (27 Nov 2009)

porteous said:


> Half a squash ball weighs almost nothing and makes an excellent substitute for a (missing) sink or bath plug



Excellent, and if you meet someone like-minded along the way, you can have a game of squash....


----------



## Telemark (27 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> Excellent, and if you meet someone like-minded along the way, you can have a game of squash....



HALF a game of squash I believe 

T


----------



## Arch (27 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> HALF a game of squash I believe
> 
> T



No, because they'll have the other half of the squash ball....


----------



## Brock (28 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> No, because they'll have the other half of the squash ball....



Does patch glue work on squash balls?


----------



## Arch (28 Nov 2009)

Brock said:


> Does patch glue work on squash balls?



Just hammer a 6" nail through the two bits, it'll add interest to the game...

Apologies for straying OT a bit...

Have I mentioned vinegar yet? It's apparently a handy remedy for wasp and nettle stings, and at a pinch, an antiseptic. Carry a couple of the sachets you get in pubs that do food, in your first aid kit. (I've found that it eventually evaporates somehow, so check and top up before a long trip or if you haven't checked the kit for some time).


----------



## CycleTourer (28 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> I've just read this on a good website:
> 
> Clip a tiny led torch inside your tent, one that can be rolled up inside it, so it's always in place (and you know where to reach for it....) Obviously, it needs to be one that won't get switched on by accident.
> 
> ...



Arch,

Glad you liked the torch tip, we've found it so useful and the little LED torches last for ages.


----------



## Arch (28 Nov 2009)

CycleTourer said:


> Arch,
> 
> Glad you liked the torch tip, we've found it so useful and the little LED torches last for ages.



Hi! Someone sent us a link to your site at Velo Vision, and I wasted a whole morning browsing it! It was just about the time I started to think of 'doing' Europe, and it really spurred me on to think it was possible. I just need to save up now....


----------



## chris__P (2 Dec 2009)

1) if you find yourself riding through a city at night, with the right kind of panniers, you can leave a spare rear light flashing actually inside the pannier. It will light up the whole pannier, making it clear that you are wider than a typical cyclist, and also makes you more visible from the side.

2) try and avoid riding through a city at night


----------



## con gibbens (3 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> Hi! Someone sent us a link to your site at Velo Vision, *and I wasted a whole morning browsing it!* It was just about the time I started to think of 'doing' Europe, and it really spurred me on to think it was possible. I just need to save up now....



Tongue in cheek Arch of course. Time spent on the Cycle Tourer website is never wasted - it's a brilliant reference for cycle touring/camping. Highly recommended for newbies and seaoned cycle campers alike.


----------



## Tedx (14 Jan 2010)

Make sure you take a bike........ha.......ha.............haaa

Tie-wraps came in very handy on my tour and I'd never leave without a travel towel now. 

Take very good water proof clothing not the cheap crap that is designed for light walks. 

If you crap in the woods wet wipes are better than toilet roll.

If you can't be bothered to learn the language of the country you are in you should at least learn all the foods. An easy way to do this is by word association for example apple in Spanish is Manzana (pronounced Man-thana) so just think of a man using a fan to fan a giant apple that is sweating.


----------



## Tedx (24 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> They take much much longer to biodegrade though, much longer. Stick to toilet paper. Or, if you prefer, smear vaseline around your ringer before poohing, no need to wipe at all then, honest, try it. Special Forces trick, I can't tell you where I picked it up, I'd have to come and kill you



lol


----------



## Turdus philomelos (6 Feb 2010)

Why cant I read the posts on pages 1-10 on this thread? All that is in the post boxes is 'page text'.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (6 Feb 2010)

Why cant I read the posts on pages 1-10 on this thread? All that is in the post boxes is 'page text'. Been like this since last


----------



## andyfromotley (15 Feb 2010)

dunno, i'll ask on feedback.

andy


----------



## Ricd11 (19 Feb 2010)

I am having a similar problem


----------



## Arch (20 Feb 2010)

Look in feedback! There was a database problem, and the text got replaced. Admin is working on it.


----------



## dragon72 (15 Mar 2010)

I find I repeat things ad nauseam while on tour, and there are always what I call "set-piece" situations where you know what you're going to have to say. e.g. "Two cyclists, one night, one tent, no electricity etc." or "Sorry my Urdu's a bit rusty but I'm on my way by bicycle from Albuquerque to Timbuktu for my favourite charity Save the Lemmings".
Get it typed up in the language(s) you have not quite mastered and get it laminated so you can just hand it over with an apologetic smile.

or alternatively have a jolly good stab at saying whatever it is in their language and watch them fall about laughing when, instead of giving a explanation of your trip, your poor diction means that you actually say that you have "wienerschnitzel in your lederhosen" 

The latter's more fun.


----------



## dragon72 (15 Apr 2010)

Just got back from a wee tour and thought of another.

Pack stuff you need to access during the ride in the left-hand side panniers, if it won't fit in the bar bag.

I dunno about you, but I always park my bike with me standing to the left of the bike and the bike's right side leaning on something. This means it's much easier to access stuff in the left hand side panniers. For me, anyway.


----------



## Arch (15 Apr 2010)

oh yes, how true!

Nice one.


----------



## Arch (15 Apr 2010)

Although it occurs to me that I nearly always approach my trike from the right. Weird!


----------



## toroddf (18 Apr 2010)

Don't wake up or even annoy sleeping seagulls. 
I did that one evening and was bombarded with (acid) bird-droppings and small rocks by the seagulls. I have yet to repeat that mistake. Always use helmet when cycling.


----------



## Echolalia (21 Apr 2010)

Treat every compartment in your bags as a room in your house. Simples.


----------



## Arch (21 Apr 2010)

Echolalia said:


> Treat every compartment in your bags as a room in your house. Simples.



Nice, but I live in a bedsit, so it's everything goes everywhere for me!


----------



## Echolalia (25 Apr 2010)

Is that why you use Ortlieb Rollers then?


----------



## Echolalia (21 May 2010)

Take a pair of jeans or trousers, the feeling at the end of the day - changing out of your cycle gear into a warm pair of trousers makes me relax, feel warm and my legs feel they deserve to be covered after all that air.


----------



## Echolalia (11 Jul 2010)

CycleTourer said:


> Got this from a Swiss guy we met touring in Norway last year who said that a Dutch guy told him this tip.
> 
> Carry a chopstick with you, very useful to get your chain back on without getting your hands covered in oil!
> 
> ...



Carried one all for over 2000 miles on a two month tour, didn't use it once. Get back to London, cycling through Sutton to see a friend and a child's chain has stuck in his front chainring, bike is upside down. I stop, take the chopstick and say "That's why I carried it!" then pry off the chain. Another serendipitous moment whilst travelling.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Jul 2010)

One for the ladies. Pack a dress for touring. It felt a bit extravagent, somehow, taking a dress on tour but I must have used it every single day for the past 7 weeks. As modelled here:






It's very lightweight cotton and doesn't need to be ironed. I use it instead of a towel as it dries very quickly and I even throw it on to walk back from the shower block when camping even if it's still damp. It's also great for putting on over swimwear to walk to the beach. I like having something smarter to wear on occasion (such as out celebrating Canada Day in the photo, the colours just happened to be perfect!) and something that's non-cycling. For cooler days I team it with footless black tights which, in turn, double as warm sleep wear.


----------



## Brock (12 Aug 2010)

Never lose another valve cap when inflating tyres by popping it into one of the little holes on your brooks saddle. I expect my genius now to be acknowledged.


----------



## Barbelier (12 Aug 2010)

Brock said:


> Never lose another valve cap when inflating tyres by popping it into one of the little holes on your brooks saddle. I expect my genius now to be acknowledged.


Pure genius! The simplest ideas are the best.


----------



## dragon72 (17 Aug 2010)

ear plugs for a good night's sleep at busy campsites


----------



## HelenD123 (22 Aug 2010)

dragon72 said:


> ear plugs for a good night's sleep at busy campsites



Or for when the noise of that headwind gets too much. I tried it in desperation the other day.


----------



## dollshousegirl (22 Aug 2010)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Charge MTB'ers £5 to have their picture taken sitting on a real bike



i like this... makes me laugh !! in fact a few of your posts have a bizzare wit about them (i like it)


----------



## CopperBrompton (22 Aug 2010)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Postmen are good people to get directions from


Especially to cafes :-)


----------



## CopperBrompton (22 Aug 2010)

Fit your bicycle with an extra wheel so you can stop at traffic lights or to take a photo without having to unclip. Replace your Brooks saddle with a comfy mesh seat and cycle in a reclined position for comfort. Fit a headrest so that you can lay back and admire the scenery. Fit a fairing to keep the rain off your legs.


----------



## psmiffy (22 Aug 2010)

dragon72 said:


> ear plugs for a good night's sleep at busy campsites



Go to too many Led Zepplin and Black Sabbath concerts when young - no need to buy ear plugs when older


----------



## Ben M (25 Aug 2010)

take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre
take a folding tyre


----------



## Bigsharn (2 Sep 2010)

So reading this thread, a tl;dr would go like this:

*Take:*
Bungees, chopsticks, duck tape, a knife, a local map and a compass, a tarp, first aid kit, water, Puncture repair kit, bug repellant, moisturiser, LOTS of plastic bags and/or condoms and a fair amount of vaseline.

*Don't bother taking:
*A tent, a sleeping bag.

*Things people have forgotton (or intentionally missed out(Or I've not read out)):*
An emergency fund (Oh no, my frame has snapped in half after some fool knocked me off)
A small foreign phrase book, or a list of useful phrases, like "One large beer please"


Or have I missed something?


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2010)

Brock said:


> Never lose another valve cap when inflating tyres by popping it into one of the little holes on your brooks saddle. I expect my genius now to be acknowledged.



Or, forget to replace it, and have it surgically removed 50 miles later... 

On a phrase book note: I have a little booklet that came free with a newspaper a few years back, called a Point It guide. Seems to be a slimmed down version of this:

http://www.graf-editions.de/pointit/point_it_eng.html

Pictures of all sorts of things you might not know the word for in foreign - useful perhaps for a multi country tour, unless you happen to know all the languages well. 

I read a tour account in which a chap got a Chinese friend to print out flash cards with the characters for various important things, so that he could just show them to people when he needed something - it helped to overcome problems of bad pronounciation in a language where inflexion is vital.


----------



## samid (28 Oct 2010)

Trikeman said:


> Fit your bicycle with an extra wheel so you can stop at traffic lights or to take a photo without having to unclip. Replace your Brooks saddle with a comfy mesh seat and cycle in a reclined position for comfort. Fit a headrest so that you can lay back and admire the scenery. Fit a fairing to keep the rain off your legs.


With the mesh seat, headrest and all - how do you keep from falling asleep while riding?


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Nov 2010)

samid said:


> With the mesh seat, headrest and all - how do you keep from falling asleep while riding?


I just set an alarm on my GPS so it wakes me up when I've reached my destination.


----------



## dinesh22 (18 Nov 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, the biggest tip is proper planning. You can take all the material objects needed along but if you don't plan the tour well, your bound to encounter problems on the way.
Recently finished off with an event called Faster, Fitter and Greener ride (by TI cycles ofIndia). If you haven't heard of it, FFG is an event held every year to promote health, fitness andenvironmental safety by encouraging people to take up cycling.
Was a pretty cool event overall and the only reason the whole thing went off smoothly was because of the detailed planning process. If it wasn't for that I'm not sure how the tour would have been completed...


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Nov 2010)

dinesh22 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the biggest tip is proper planning. You can take all the material objects needed along but if you don't plan the tour well, your bound to encounter problems on the way.
> Recently finished off with an event called Faster, Fitter and Greener ride (by TI cycles ofIndia). If you haven't heard of it, FFG is an event held every year to promote health, fitness andenvironmental safety by encouraging people to take up cycling.
> Was a pretty cool event overall and the only reason the whole thing went off smoothly was because of the detailed planning process. If it wasn't for that I'm not sure how the tour would have been completed...



As far as I'm concerned, the biggest tip is don't do too much planning.


----------



## jay clock (19 Nov 2010)

My tent has slight "flapping of the flysheet issues" so I have added some of these clever little devices to the side of the flysheet to provide additional pegging points and reduce flapping http://www.rvops.co....ngons-1944.html

Also agreed with Dave that too much planning is not my cup of tea. The Faster, Fitter and Greener ride referred to looks like an organised holiday and not what I would call a tour

This is one of the most over-planned tours I know of http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=RrzKj&page_id=24029&v=VO - a month round the UK with each night pre-booked!


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Jan 2011)

When you have planned your days ride and added up the mileage. Start again and half your mileage.

The idea of travelling is to see things, meet people, have new experiences and take time to reflect.

travel is not all about travelling from point A to a distant point B, without seeing anything inbetween.



Oh! I went to France for my summer holiday.

Really, what did you see?

Well, lots of roads and cycle tracks.

What do you think of the French?

I didn`t meet any because we were in bed at 7pm every night because we were tired and had to be up at 5am to start riding again.




You get the idea I think  

Apart from that:

Take a travel towel. Much less space and dries really quickly.

When you have finished with a map. Send it home with some postcards and a newspaper of the trip to that point. It helps to remind you of things if you want to make a journal later on. It is also something nice to come home to. 

Steve


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jan 2011)

Better still, don't plan your day at all and just amble along untill you get somewhere you fancy stopping.


----------



## Ticktockmy (19 Jan 2011)

Found this site today, seem to have lots of useful rail travel stuff on it	http://www.seat61.com/bike-by-train.htm


----------



## Wardy (6 Mar 2011)

I've discovered that Radar keys are available from my local Tourist Information Office. The charge for a non-disabled person is around £2. These give you access to 24 hour public toilets. One added bonus is that they are Tardis-like inside, so you can comfortably get your bike in with you, thus removing the problem of securing your pride and joy whilst you have a pee. I've so far found three of these in my area and thought that a list of them, with perhaps grid references might be helpful. When you get to my age, finding a loo when travelling in urban areas can be somewhat important!


----------



## fyfeg (17 Mar 2011)

Newbie , so if this tip has been posted I apologise ....A wise old tourer told me when I was planning my Lands End -John'o'Groats to work out carefully how much gear I wanted to pack THEN THROW HALF OF IT AWAY !! And to work out extremely carefully how much money I would need to take THEN DOUBLE IT !!


----------



## suffolkcindy (22 Mar 2011)

Gaffa tape/duct tape will fix anything and everything including a split in a tyre or a broken SPD sandal. instead of carrying a whole roll, cut some off and wrap it round an old credit card type thing and carry just enough to save you.
Antiseptic hand gel & baby wipes for those less hygenic places.
Agree mooncup great for women.
Agree about abundant zip ties and elastic bands and plastic bags (can never have too many).
In Asia, dont bother asking directions of anyone other than a professional motorbike taxi rider (these are the only guys who know where they are in relation to where you want to go!).
Dried noodles.


----------



## zealand (1 Apr 2011)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I packed all my wash gear into one front pannier...including sports towel etc...whenever I smelt too much I just grabbed the pannier and headed off to the washrooms. I packed all my cooking gear and food in the other front pannier...whenever I got hungry I just grabbed the bag and started cooking. I have a big W (washroom) marked on one bag and a big K (kitchen) marked on the bags so i can grabb the right one. I like it...simple and easy to remember.



nice i,ll rember that


----------



## bilboburgler (28 Apr 2011)

The King of Shave oil has worked for me over the last 20 years, almost got through the first bottle
Razor needs to be plastic
Half length tooth brush and baby toothpaste tube.
String
Plastic clothes pegs


----------



## Jimmy Doug (11 Jun 2011)

I've read through this entire thread - it's brilliant! So, here are mine:

Don't forget to stretch - it might save you a lot of pain one day.
Get a good quality Therm-a-Rest, because you won't go far without a good night's sleep.
Drink water little and often, and add extra salt in your food if it's hot.
Don't skimp on water bottles. Buy good quality ones that don't make your water taste of plastic - and are insulated for when it's hot.


----------



## Ex EnergyMan (11 Jun 2011)

Just finished reading all 14 pages. Excellent tips.

Mine is carry some COMPLAN - emergency meal in a mug !
Works for me - mind you I have no taste or smell senses anymore.

Happy daze


----------



## J-Lo (11 Jun 2011)

Brilliant tips here. 

Just a suggestion for food if you want the cook in meal bag things, but fresh & organic ingrediants try out www.lookwhatwefound.co.uk - Ive not cycle toured yet but these little meals actually taste really good (suprising for ready meals). 

Note: You dont get alot in a bag, I would deffo need 2 for an evenings meal


----------



## Blowbags (29 Jul 2011)

(Never rode long distance, I am a newbie, but I lift in the gym regularly for 18 months, so consider this a disclaimer  )

Peanut butter is very very calorie dense (100 grams is 700 calories, a "bigger" [but still compact...] tub is 470 grams i.e. the most dense palletable food I can think of, space wise especially, unless your into drinking olive oil  ) 

A cup of tea will make it easier to eat, but I only find myself *needing* a drink if its more than a table spoon of PB.

The sugar element will provide quick energy, the fat (of which is around 85% I believe) will satiate well, good food before bed to burn through the night, so you don't have to eat within an hour of waking up.

This is anecdotal (from me at least) but Im lead to believe omega 6 (vegetable based oils/fats) should be balanced with omega 3 (fish) - but no one is going to match the two with casual diet adjustments (you'd have to eat fatty fish every day), so perhaps take a small tub of concentrated cod liver oil tablets, and neck a capsule with the PB.


----------



## Dora (14 Sep 2011)

If you have to unpack and build your bike, don't forget to put a nail brush with your tool kit.
That way, your wash bag isn't covered in grease and road black/mud/dust for the rest of your tour after you've been in (every pannier) looking for your nail brush. Not that I've ever done that or anything!





Another +1 for the mooncup. Best idea ever!


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Sep 2011)

Make plans, but expect to change them as the day progresses.
Trains are your friend.
If landmarks aren't where you think they should be, bear in mind that you might be riding East when you meant to be riding West.
If you're starting your trip by Eurostar, take a decent folder if you possibly can.
Life will be so much easier.


----------



## Crankarm (2 Nov 2011)

TheDoctor said:


> Make plans, but expect to change them as the day progresses.
> Trains are your friend.
> If landmarks aren't where you think they should be, bear in mind that you might be riding East when you meant to be riding West.
> If you're starting your trip by Eurostar, take _*a decent folder*_ if you possibly can.
> Life will be so much easier.



As opposed to an indecent folder  .


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2011)

Visit Denmark.

Use earplugs and a buff over the eyes at night to sleep sounder.

Take your time.

Get off the bike.

Talk to strangers.

Steve


----------



## Amanda P (27 Dec 2011)

Wear sunscreen.

Floss.

Do one thing every day that scares you.

Is it me, or is this starting to sound familiar...?


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Dec 2011)

Get a small check list typed up and laminated to help make sure you don't forget things when de-camping - then stick it in your map pouch on the handlebars:

Wallet - check
Passport - check
Phone - Check
Camera - Check
Panniers - check
Bungees - check
Tent - Check
Bar Bag - Check

RIDE ON DUDE - RIDE ON

Said list would have saved me at least 30 miles of backtracking on one tour.


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Dec 2011)

Visit sports clubs such as football/rugby/tennis/canoe/rowing etc en-route. When they hear of your trip they will marvel at your physical prowess and permit you to camp/shower/toilet for free or a small fee.


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Dec 2011)

Debatable bottle opener - FFWD to about 1 minute in


----------



## rollinstok (15 Jan 2012)

Take a 10ft long piece of reasonably strong string, use as a washing line, somewhere to hang the tent over when its damp, handy for emergencies on the bike/pannier rack etc, and also to tie one end round your bike at night and the other end tied to a pannier bag underneath the canopy.. its a sort of alarm if anyone decides to pinch the bike.. I used to stick the back wheel of the bike under the canopy and use a spare peg to pin it down. Every little helps.


----------



## Wander Wheels (11 Feb 2012)

We always carry a portion of rice or pasta + a couple of "Look What we found" vacuum packed meals with us for that emergency evening when everything is shut and you need to eat. They actually taste very good as well and available from Waitrose and other supermarkets. Also benefit from not having to be refrigerated and are light weight. After we're eaten these we then buy another emergency meal to carry. We don't like going hungry


----------



## Wander Wheels (11 Feb 2012)

Wander Wheels said:


> We always carry a portion of rice or pasta + a couple of "Look What we found" vacuum packed meals with us for that emergency evening when everything is shut and you need to eat. They actually taste very good as well and available from Waitrose and other supermarkets. Also benefit from not having to be refrigerated and are light weight. After we're eaten these we then buy another emergency meal to carry. We don't like going hungry


 
Just read J-Lo same suggestion and looks like they are much cheaper to buy via their website - thanks


----------



## asterix (16 Feb 2012)

Some pro tour guides I met do a lot of bike fixing for their clients. They used mechanics gloves you can get from DIY places and motor factors. I bought some and find them far better than disposable ones as they are tough but ok for delicate work and yet weigh very little. They also keep your hands a bit warmer when working.


----------



## Stephen Coulson (20 Feb 2012)

Stop water ingress in those head stock bearings. Don't buy expensive neoprene seals to cover them. Just cut a length of inner tube long enough to cover the bearing plus 20mm either side, (say a total of about 80mm), stretch it over the bearing and viola, sealed headstock bearings. Try not to let too much overlap onto the forks or handlebar stem as it causes a bit of drag as you turn the bars.

You can also do the same with the seat post to stop water running down the tube and ito the bottom bracket.

keep pedaling!

Steve

My-Bicycling-Adventure


----------



## jags (6 Mar 2012)

for keeping all insects at bay spray yourseld all over with MOUTHWASH
well it works without fail for the moonshiners
watched it on sky last night


----------



## Rymo (28 Apr 2012)

Bring a map!
Just completed my first week long ride in northern France and yeah, never took a map. compass was used but just 'heading south' kinda sucks in the end as most of the time we were lost!
Great fun though when looking back


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 May 2012)

Screw on gas cartidges can be hard to find and expensive when you do in most of mainland europe. I've just bought one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Edelrid-Pun...9YOK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335971306&sr=8-1
so I can use the puncture type that all the supermarkets etc. stock for a couple of euros.


----------



## polkadotcycling (4 May 2012)

Best kept secret for saddle sores - Hydrocolloid Dressings. They are a bit like second skin and help absorb any infection as well cushion the sore. You need to soak them off though! You can buy them from most pharmacies.


----------



## coddy (10 May 2012)

I find these cloths lines to be practical to use. The twists in the line are used to hang out the clothes instead of pegs. £3 at wiggle with free postage.


----------



## suffolkcindy (12 May 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> Debatable bottle opener - FFWD to about 1 minute in



That is coooool


----------



## why_me (15 May 2012)

Andy in Sig said:


> Where swimming trunks next to your skin as you can clean them easily with shampoo in the shower at the end of the day's cycling. They dry easily overnight. This guarantees a hygeinic ride every day and you get more use out of your underpants as you then only wear them in the period between cycling and going to bed.


 i once sailed with a low maintenance french friend who had one pair of swim wear - for three weeks. :-/


----------



## suffolkcindy (16 May 2012)

Warning. Men might not want to read further:

I would certainly certainly recommend cycling in padded cycling shorts without underwear (or swimwear) to avoid seam chaffing...women can use pantyliners to prolong wear...padded cycling undershorts also wash and dry overnight easily or blow dry on the back of your bike the next day  ...and you can wear 'normal' clothes over the top if you want to...some designs of women's undershorts also have an antibacterial lining for improved hygeine...


----------



## Andy in Sig (16 May 2012)

FWIW there's a German firm run by women which makes cycling gear for women. I'll see if I can find the name of it.

Here's the link: http://www.fitinstyle.de/shop/uebersicht_biken.html


----------



## suffolkcindy (23 May 2012)

Wow what an excellent website for women's cool cycling gear...I now have an urge to buy some juiceyrudensockenwindenstoppens


----------



## toroddf (27 May 2012)

Lessons from last week's two days ride

1. Change socks every night. Athletic foot is no fun.
2. If you hear grouses at full pelt near your campsite, either move campsite to a more quiet area or be prepared for a sleepless night. Those grouses are vocally very active during the night....... and loud. 
3. Red deer does not respect cyclists. Neither do pheasants. Neither do they respect any shouting and swearing overdrives too. They will not move and they are as predictable as a Buckfast fuelled youngster.


----------



## bluemint (27 May 2012)

i don't think I've seen talcum powder mentioned here but it was welcome to relieve by brother's soggy feet. I put some in a small squeezable bottle and glued a bit of that thin plastic you get at the bottom of CD spindles over the top, with holes in it.

cheapo freezer bags are very handy, they are long, light, you get plenty on a small roll and good for keeping things fresh, especially meat. I used one for saving some chicken kebabs til later.


----------



## Andy in Sig (27 May 2012)

If you want to take talcum powder with you but think that you will only need small amounts then just fill a 35 mm film container with it. Punch a few holes in the lid with a knife and cover them with a bit of masking tape so that the powder doesn't spill everywhere.


----------



## bluemint (27 May 2012)

good tip. Those cannisters might be worth more than the film these days. I've a couple of rolls still in the fridge so I might have to get the old Praktica and chemicals out..

For a future tip, I've just found a decade old golf club groove cleaner with plastic and metal bristles which should get the bbq grill free of burnt bits.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Jun 2012)

I've just double taped my bars to give a more padded grip and less numb hands


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jun 2012)

Don't forget a Swiss army knife. It will solve any number of problems, and open any food or alcohol container that exists.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2012)

And one that i discovered in northern France recently.
A cycle ride that goes past lots of windmills might be a bit more difficult than you're expecting.
It's amazing how many hills there are in a supposedly flat region.
And how much headwind there can be...


----------



## dragon72 (12 Jun 2012)

One of the first things I realised when starting touring was that there are such things as shops in the places you tour in.
In other words, you don't have to buy everything in advance and carry it for the whole trip.

When I go for a day-ride, I never take headache pills or chain lube or granola bars or whatever, because I know I can generally survive until I get to a place to buy those things, usually within an hour or two. Do you take a first-aid kit on a day-ride? Really??

A tour is a sequence of day-rides, where you're never really very far from a pharmacy/bike shop/mechanic/supermarket/friendly stranger.

This goes for the 3rd world and developing countries too. People need/sell stuff wherever they live. You don't have to buy it all before you go.


----------



## Matt2matt2002 (14 Jun 2012)

good tips here.
I use plastic tuppaware kinda boxes in my panniers to keep things ordered.
Makes finding stuff extra easy
Thumbs up for the plastic bag tips


----------



## mcshroom (30 Jun 2012)

Waterproof panniers are worth their weight in gold. I've just emptied my dry waterproof rear panniers and soggy non-waterproof (but under rain covers) front panniers out and the difference is remarkable.

Take a map with you and don't believe you will get a better one when you are there.

The Collins Touring Map of Scotland is not really up to the job as it is missing important things like where the big hills are!


----------



## superbadger (3 Jul 2012)

I love the panniers I have but not very waterproof; Putting your kit in laundry bags helps but I cut 2 3litre milk cartons down the side and put them in bottom of panniers to stop kit getting soaked at the bottom caused by splash-up in bad conditions. They work a treat and you can use em filled with water to help you find small punctures the old fashioned way! Can use them when shaving/washing rather than mess tin (if wild camping) too.


A couple of strong clothes pegs...For the obvious and plenty of other uses.
Spare mobile (same make as your 1st one,then you only take 1 charger)
House-wife kit (cotton,needle etc!) Give you something do at night if you rip your shorts!
Spare Tarp... handy as a sleep mat or extra cover over tent if conditions look bad.
Suncream (sunburn hurts,sunstroke a killer)
Take socks and underwear you don't much care for anymore and bin them each day at start of tour (depends on type of tour and possibility of shopping later)
Take old shoelaces (stronger than string) Loads of uses.
Pro-plus (It does work washed down with coffee or red-bull)
A camera
GSOH and some cheek! If your on a budget and its a charity ride don't be afraid to ask for a discount at sites etc.... You will be suprised? My last tour in Wales I stayed for free at 1st campsite,paid full price at 2nd,got 2 nights for £1 at the 3rd and the last site donated the pitch fee to the charity! I am a tad cheeky though and i know some people don't have the nerve to ask.
Thats my top 10...... But with every new tour you always think of something new????


----------



## patheticshark (17 Jul 2012)

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Stacking-Travel-Pots-x-5_1228687/

salt, pepper, chilli flakes, bouillon powder, paprika.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2012)

Always take a selection of zip ties .......... even better still take spare Allen screws for your bike rack!!!!

Losing one in a day is unlucky, losing two is neglect especially when you've spent a couple of hours thinking must get some oil for that squeaky noise!!

Posted from somewhere in Yorkshire with a rack tied on the back!


----------



## defy-one (9 Aug 2012)

Ahhh the importance of weekly maintenance and nipping up of rack bolts :-)


----------



## JC4LAB (10 Aug 2012)

Spare spokes and learn how to put on one... Nuts and bolts for loose cycle clips if you use the old fashion clips....for security as well as a U lock a cheap cable lock for wheels and may be the saddle...mobile phone with camera for the car that knocks you off..


----------



## psmiffy (10 Aug 2012)

Good wheels I find trump spare spokes  - spokes are not supposed to break - the first couple of tours I went on I carried spare spokes and suffered from broken spokes - I then discarded the lbs advice about wheels and bought some from SJS - the subsequent 50000k I have neither carried spare spokes or suffered from broken spokes.


----------



## Licramite (29 Aug 2012)

to dry clothes, - wring them out as much as you can, put them in your sleepinmg bag, get in and sleep with them, body heat will work - they will be dry by morning.
If its really cold climb in sleeping bag head first, keep your socks on.
to dry clothes put them under your top,jacket,jumper,cycle top - they will dry out with body heat.
carry everything in plastic bags. seal one as emergency cloths.
always carry a compass - maps are only 50% useful without hem.
take a wooly hat, when not cycling it will stop you cooling down to quickly
to dry towels hang them on your backpack fixed top and bottom.
normally I would say ditch underpants. but in cycling to keep your padded pants dry wear them, take 2 pairs one on , one drying. - same with socks.(normally I would say wear 2 pairs of socks, a thin inner pair and a thick outer pair, change inner pair daily - but hopefully you won,t be doing to much walking)
Avoid getting wet , time lost sheltering is time saved drying everything out.
Pin a towel to your inside layer against your skin on your back - under your back pack. - it will stop sweat getting into your back pack and outer clothes.

all little tricks learned from 10years of soldiering.

to plan your route go on ridewithgps.com - a good route planner


----------



## Hitchington (29 Aug 2012)

Take a small fold up camping stool for a nice sit down when you reach the campsite. Beats sitting on the ground!


----------



## samid (30 Aug 2012)

Licramite said:


> ...take 2 pairs one on , one drying. - same with socks.(normally I would say wear 2 pairs of socks, a thin inner pair and a thick outer pair, change inner pair daily - but hopefully you won,t be doing to much walking)


In warm weather ride in sandals - then you can ditch socks altogether, and sandals dry fast.


----------



## bluemint (30 Aug 2012)

Hitchington said:


> Take a small fold up camping stool for a nice sit down when you reach the campsite. Beats sitting on the ground!


I use a Walkstool. I got the cheapest one but it's great. the legs can sink into the ground but it can get away with it in low mode. Also handy for fiddling with the bike.


----------



## Hitchington (31 Aug 2012)

bluemint said:


> I use a Walkstool. I got the cheapest one but it's great. the legs can sink into the ground but it can get away with it in low mode. Also handy for fiddling with the bike.


 
Yep! I got a Tripod stool from Decathlon. Cheap as chips but absolute luxury after a full day in the saddle. Easy to strap to the back of the bike rack.


----------



## Nigeyy (14 Feb 2013)

One thing I've found really handy is Crocs. Sure you may look like a fashion disaster (I'm really old enough now to just not care when I'm in that pub as to what I look like), but they're extremely lightweight, don't get wet and (at least for me) very comfy. Add in the fact they are easy to put on and take off, and that makes for really easy tent ingress/egress (especially at night when you have a call of nature ). 

Saves trying to pack another pair of footwear if you use cycling shoes. They are great things for tootling around a campsite or even short walks -wouldn't be without them now -aside from fashion (pah, who cares?), they check off every functionality for me.


----------



## Marcosplace (26 Feb 2013)

Pack different items into tuppaware boxes. Great way to organise your kit and keep it from damage from water.


----------



## Brains (2 Mar 2013)

Pack clothing and other items in nylon drawstring sacks which are different colours.
You then know that pants and socks are in the green bag,the evening trousers and shirt are in the blue bag, Laundry is in the yellow bag etc.
Makes finding items and clothing far easier in a small tent or pannier
Also the bags double up as a pillow


----------



## Brains (2 Mar 2013)

When camping in the cold, zip up your waterproof jacket or fleece and then fit it over the foot of your sleeping bag.
If your feet are warm, the rest of you will be warm


----------



## Brains (2 Mar 2013)

Rubble sacks make great pannier liners
Much better than bin liners as they are stronger and smaller
(Available at any builders merchant)


----------



## Brains (2 Mar 2013)

Tent poles are best carried on the top tube of the bike, the best method of attachment are VELCRO cable ties.


----------



## Brains (2 Mar 2013)

Never carry liquid stove fuel in the panniers, always have it on the outside of the bike, the best place in on the underside of the downtube


----------



## Brains (2 Mar 2013)

Next time you replace a inner tube, keep it.
Cut the tube in half at the valve and dispose of the valve.
Keep the dust cap, you always need a spare
Cut off the a small slice of the tube and then roll it up, using the slice as an elastic band to keep it rolled up
The inner tube has multiple users, these include;

Elastic bands, as described above.
Fire starters, An inch long bit wrapped around some kindling will start a fire even in the rain
If you have bar ends on your bike, cover them with inner tube, on cold days your fingers will not stick to the metal
Keep a bit of inner tube on your handle bars, this can then be put over the brake so locking your bike wheel, very useful when taking your bike on a train
Bits of inner tube make a great cushion between various attachments on your bike, much better than the insets that come with the items
Wrap your D-Lock in inner tube, it stops it damaging your paint work
Wrap the lock bit of your D-Lock in inner tube, it will stop the rattle
Put inner tube on your rack, your panniers will then fit perfectly and wont rattle
Inner tube make a great seal, it can be used to make lights waterproof
As mentioned earlier, Inner tube can be fitted below the saddle tube to seal the saddle tube and the seat tube
It can be used, with puncture repair glue, as patches to repair torn panniers, holes in tent ground sheets, and even a tyre for a short distance.
To attach spare spokes to the outside of your bike
Put spare spokes inside a length of inner tube, seal up both ends, and then put inside the saddle tube and seal with more inner tube, spare spokes can then stay on your bike for years as they are out of sight and protected
Can be used as seal round fuel bottles to stop them leaking
Can be used to do a repair on a torn inner tube as a very large patch (if you have enough glue!)
I'm sure others can think of a lot more uses !


----------



## psmiffy (3 Mar 2013)

Brains said:


> When camping in the cold, zip up your waterproof jacket or fleece and then fit it over the foot of your sleeping bag.
> If your feet are warm, the rest of you will be warm


 
When camping in ordinary climes if feet get warm unzip the bottom of your sleeping bag so the foot of the bag does not get damp and sweaty


----------



## psmiffy (3 Mar 2013)

Brains said:


> Pack clothing and other items in nylon drawstring sacks which are different colours.
> You then know that pants and socks are in the green bag,the evening trousers and shirt are in the blue bag, Laundry is in the yellow bag etc.
> Makes finding items and clothing far easier in a small tent or pannier
> Also the bags double up as a pillow


 
Pack clothes in clear plastic bags - you can then see what is in the bags -and dont have to remember the colour of the bag


----------



## psmiffy (3 Mar 2013)

Brains said:


> Tent poles are best carried on the top tube of the bike, the best method of attachment are VELCRO cable ties.


 
Tent poles are best carried in the tent bag with the tent on top of the rear rack - less clutter and it is all together


----------



## psmiffy (3 Mar 2013)

Marcosplace said:


> Pack different items into tuppaware boxes. Great way to organise your kit and keep it from damage from water.


 
not very space efficient - clear plastic bag with reusable zip tie is better


----------



## G3CWI (3 Mar 2013)

Don't believe people who say "it weighs hardly anything". I struggle to lift my bag full of such recommended items.


----------



## G3CWI (3 Mar 2013)

Build in an occasional "luxury day" into your tour. Could be a b&b or even a nice hotel. Gives you something to look forward to in those darker days.


----------



## psmiffy (3 Mar 2013)

G3CWI said:


> Don't believe people who say "it weighs hardly anything". I struggle to lift my bag full of such recommended items.


 
Dont believe everybody who says "weight is the enemy"


----------



## G3CWI (3 Mar 2013)

If you weigh nothing else, weigh the value of advice carefully.


----------



## Brains (3 Mar 2013)

psmiffy said:


> Pack clothes in clear plastic bags - you can then see what is in the bags -and dont have to remember the colour of the bag


 
Cloth however is breathable and more comfortable as a pillow !


----------



## XRHYSX (31 Mar 2013)

Nigeyy said:


> One thing I've found really handy is Crocs. Sure you may look like a fashion disaster (I'm really old enough now to just not care when I'm in that pub as to what I look like), but they're extremely lightweight, don't get wet and (at least for me) very comfy. Add in the fact they are easy to put on and take off, and that makes for really easy tent ingress/egress (especially at night when you have a call of nature ).
> 
> Saves trying to pack another pair of footwear if you use cycling shoes. They are great things for tootling around a campsite or even short walks -wouldn't be without them now -aside from fashion (pah, who cares?), they check off every functionality for me.


 I once wore my crocs on a day trip to Paris, still have those (5 yrs old now) the wife has bought me some with fluffy inserts that I use as slippers, well comfy ....
Hello my name is Rhys, 32 years old and I'm a fashion fopa


----------



## CycloneCharlie (23 Jun 2013)

Here's one I've done. Create a container of coffee, sugar and dried milk. It is all ready-in-one.
Don't bring 2 mess tins, one is enough.
A bar of sunlight soap is good for washing clothes or better still just wash your clothes with you in shower with shower gel.
If in doubt, don't bring it, remember you can buy most things you actually need on the road.
If you are travelling in eastern Europe, don't bother with a stove: food and drinks are so cheap, it is unnecessary.
Bring an iPhone/Smartphone, rather than a laptop with you if you want to keep in touch via WiFi. (But make sure data roaming is switched off)
Use a jumper for a pillow.
Get a one man tent that opens from the side.
Bring raingear.
Bring a light lock, you will be with your bike most of the time anyway on tour: u locks are very heavy.
Couchsurf effectively and leave your tent at home. (easier said than done, I like the security of a tent backup)


----------



## JohnClimber (29 Jun 2013)

Sleep only in your undies in your sleeping bag, your body will warm up your sleeping bag, if you keep your clothes on your bag will never get warm.
Also use a lighter (smaller) sleeping bag than you need but pack a rechargeable (or disposable) hand warmer pouch to throw in the bottom with your feet when you want to go to sleep.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jun 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Sleep only in your undies in your sleeping bag, your body will warm up your sleeping bag, if you keep your clothes on your bag will never get warm.
> Also use a lighter (smaller) sleeping bag than you need but pack a rechargeable (or disposable) hand warmer pouch to throw in the bottom with your feet when you want to go to sleep.




Eh ? The objective is to keep yourself warm, not transfer heat to the sleeping bag, I can assure everyone that you will be warmer the more insullation you've got, be that extra clothes or thicker bag. Having just made the mistake of taking my summer bag to the alps last week I was wearing every stitch of clothing i had to stay even slightly warm

Assuming the poster isn't just making a joke of some sort, this is why you don't strip down to your pants to make your coat warmer when going outside in the cold


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Jun 2013)

Sorry Profpointy, but it works for me, I've tried sleeping with clothes on in my sleeping bag and I could never get to sleep, striping off solves the problem within minutes for me.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jun 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Sorry Profpointy, but it works for me, I've tried sleeping with clothes on in my sleeping bag and I could never get to sleep, striping off solves the problem within minutes for me.


 
Have you tried stripping off before putting your coat on before going outside on a cold day as well ?
(sorry, perhaps I should get my coat = :-)

To be fair, it's not very comfortable trying to sleep in two jumpers and a pair of trousers, but it is warmer - just like the laws of physics might indicate. And as that great Scottish engineer used to say, "you cannae break the laws of physics". Maybe your sleeping bag is warm enough - so you don't need extra layers.

I shall certainly be trying the "bring warm enough sleeping bag" option next time, as wearing all your clothes is not a great option comfort wise, but it's better than freezing your bollocks off !


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Jul 2013)

From here - http://www.raymears.com/Woodlore/Bushcraft_Tips_And_Advice.cfm/10-Sleeping-Bag-Comfort-Temperatures/

"Dress in a light underclothing set, and add socks and a knitted cap in winter. If you still feel cold despite all this, do not add more clothing but drape something over the bag like a down jacket, or place more insulation beneath you."


----------



## G3CWI (3 Jul 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> From here - http://www.raymears.com/Woodlore/Bushcraft_Tips_And_Advice.cfm/10-Sleeping-Bag-Comfort-Temperatures/
> 
> "Dress in a light underclothing set, and add socks and a knitted cap in winter. If you still feel cold despite all this, do not add more clothing but drape something over the bag like a down jacket, or place more insulation beneath you."


 


But the link says in the first paragraph "It is also a fact that the lower the outside temperature the more clothes you should wear inside your sleeping bag. "


----------



## Brains (18 Jul 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Also use a lighter (smaller) sleeping bag than you need but pack a rechargeable (or disposable) hand warmer pouch to throw in the bottom with your feet when you want to go to sleep.



or a Sigg water bottle filled up with almost boiling water and then inserted inside a walking sock makes a great hot water bottle


----------



## CafGriff (19 Aug 2013)

OMG!! These are exactly THE pearls of wisdom I an seeking in readiness for my epic in April 2013.

I've been on this site ( my first ever like this ) and the penny hasdropped as to HOW TO ACTUALLY USE IT PROPERLY!!!


----------



## CafGriff (19 Aug 2013)

Pearls ... ALL Pearls!!!


----------



## CafGriff (19 Aug 2013)

With the question of what t wear in the sleeping bag ... what about a onezee!!??


----------



## CafGriff (19 Aug 2013)

This is going to be nightly visit on this forum.
And hopefully I'll soon be up to date with the Chat. I started off when the the entries dated 2007, n now it's 22.11hrs n I've got to go bed now.
All these tips are Pearls!!  Cool!! but my head is ,,,


----------



## Cycleops (25 Aug 2013)

Bigsharn said:


> So reading this thread, a tl;dr would go like this:
> 
> *Take:*
> Bungees, chopsticks, duck tape, a knife, a local map and a compass, a tarp, first aid kit, water, Puncture repair kit, bug repellant, moisturiser, LOTS of plastic bags and/or condoms and a fair amount of vaseline.


 
Really, I always use KY.


----------



## CafGriff (26 Aug 2013)

Ha!!  all of this has been noted and will be taken! plus sooooo soooo much more. 
clothes pegs / chocolate / mini fast drying towel / loo paper !! / lip - stock / sun blocker ( U never know April is very hit and miss ) / throw away lighters / plastic bg ties / mini mirror - i may mean Brad P or Johnny D on route - filming somewhere!! / cheap bike cover ( any recommendations for that one? .... THE list seems endless, and that's just me relpying to U off the top of my head!! When I sit down and actually make the list, I think I shall frighten myself !!


----------



## Joe90V (5 Sep 2013)

Have always used a light cotton sleeping bag liner. Find it keeps sleeping-bag fresher, increases warmth and is easy to wash. Ideal for placing your inner clothing layers between bag and liner in the morning to warm them up before dressing (cold climate). Also keeps bugs off if lying in unzipped bag (warm climate). Turn sleeping-bag inside out for airing/checking nothing inside (animal life) before re-turning & packing. 
Thin para cord - perfect for washing line (don't need pegs if the line is twisted), hanging a tarp, emergency repairs.


----------



## CafGriff (5 Sep 2013)

Joe90V said:


> Have always used a light cotton sleeping bag liner. Find it keeps sleeping-bag fresher, increases warmth and is easy to wash. Ideal for placing your inner clothing layers between bag and liner in the morning to warm them up before dressing (cold climate). Also keeps bugs off if lying in unzipped bag (warm climate). Turn sleeping-bag inside out for airing/checking nothing inside (animal life) before re-turning & packing.
> Thin para cord - perfect for washing line (don't need pegs if the line is twisted), hanging a tarp, emergency repairs.


 Hey Joe ...whatdayaknow!!!!  Bless You!!
still gathering info and equipment ... n enjoying it!


----------



## jakegil (7 Oct 2013)

I've recently bought a couple of cheap clear plastic Bahco 6 Compartment Organiser things (3.5 x 22 x 13cm) that fit perfectly into my handle bar bag. Ideal for things like tyre levers, allen keys, puncture repair stuff, toothbrush, etc. Saves the normal rummaging through and still got about half the space for other larger items.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (8 Oct 2013)

I've probably taken too little this time but will visit the bike shop today or tomorrow and pick up a few things as I go along.The Nintendo DS has also conked out.


----------



## jakegil (13 Oct 2013)

If you've purchased a fold out map cut it up into map case sized sections, develop a map numbering system telling which page to turn to and laminate them. Obviously don't scan them due to copyright infringement. The hours it takes will not only save you minutes on the road but it won't get wet!


----------



## Irish_Marty (30 Nov 2013)

Here's a few things I always do if possible.
Wear my dirty clothes ( the piece of clothing I was wearing when I left the house ) when out in the middle of nowhere and only changing temporarily if i'm stopping at restaurants etc and change back into my dirty clothing again. This can help with keeping my clothes fresh. 
Also wearing less can help. I don't wear socks or underwear and I wear sandals. < of course this is providing it's warm.
Stop at a barbers to get my haircut and I get it cut short. This helps with keeping myself clean.
Eat something every ten mile. This doesn't mean I stop to cook a meal every ten mile. I carry high energy food in a handlebar pouch that I can eat while cycling such as a banana, nuts, raisons, cookies and biscuits. This way I lessen the possibility of reaching that stage of complete fatigue. 
I stop to brew a coffee every 20 mile and have pastry, cookies and biscuits. Again I'm keeping energy up and lessening the possibility of reaching that stage of complete fatigue. 
I eat a large meal before cycling and I eat another large meal an hour or two before going to bed. This way i'm storing energy. 
I drink water often. If you drink a little water often enough you keep yourself hydrated. If you allow yourself to dehydrate drinking water may not be enough to get yourself feeling better. You may need to rest or you may even need medical help.
Carry salt. Salt helps retain water in the body, stimulate muscle contraction and it contains nutrients vital to the digestive system. < just a few of many reasons why salt is vital.
Carry sugar. < quite simply an energy source that can be consumed so easily. 
Carry vitamin C. < endless reasons as to why vitamin c is important. The reason I carry it is because I may not be able to get orange juice and your body cannot make it.


----------



## CafGriff (30 Nov 2013)

sound and sensible ... Lovely!!


----------



## John Ponting (10 Dec 2013)

CafGriff said:


> ... in readiness for my epic in April 2013....



Did you finish your trip before you started planning or are you going in 2014? I make loads of tipoes.


----------



## CafGriff (10 Dec 2013)

John Ponting said:


> Did you finish your trip before you started planning or are you going in 2014? I make loads of tipoes.


  Hey.
I am planning the trip for roughly end of March, beginning of April '14.
I'm gathering 'route maps and stuff' to carry with me at the mo and reading cycling tour books and old inputs to this site. There is a world of wisdom out there in the Forum World, and I'm furiously making notes evry night I visit.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Dec 2013)

Irish_Marty said:


> Carry vitamin C. < endless reasons as to why vitamin c is important. The reason I carry it is because I may not be able to get orange juice and your body cannot make it.



I think you'll find it can. Hold oranges in hand and rotate in juicer.


----------



## oilburner (12 Jan 2014)

Put photocopies of your documents in your handlebars. That way you have half a chance of persuading the authorities you are who you say you are if the real things go missing. And of proving that it's your bike if it goes missing and gets recovered! Spare spokes go in the other bar.....

Hopefully this is advice you'll never need: if you're flying, keep your phone, passport and credit card on your person. If you have to evacuate the plane in a rush (i.e. leaving your baggage behind) you can get past customs, tell the folks back home you're ok and buy yourself a meal. 

This tip actually works: put a wet sock (actually, I found a microfibre cloth and Velcro tie was easier) around your water bottle. The evaporation keeps the bottle cool!

Michael.


----------



## toekneep (26 Jan 2014)

We carry a small artificial chamois. Morrisons sell them in packs of three but I'm sure there are loads of versions. We use it to mop condensation from the inside of the flysheet when it's bad and if the outside is wet from dew or rain I dry it off before packing. I reckon I get about 90% of the water off the tent and that's a lot of weight. When dry it weighs next to nothing and I just tuck it under a bungee before we leave the campsite.


----------



## badolki (4 Feb 2014)

Arch said:


> Hi! Someone sent us a link to your site at Velo Vision, and I wasted a whole morning browsing it! It was just about the time I started to think of 'doing' Europe, and it really spurred me on to think it was possible. I just need to save up now....


Like you, I'm thinking of a trip from Malaga to Paisley and have been reading this topic for about three hours now. If i don't know everything I need to by now I probably shouldn't go !!


----------



## badolki (4 Feb 2014)

Profpointy said:


> Have you tried stripping off before putting your coat on before going outside on a cold day as well ?
> (sorry, perhaps I should get my coat = :-)
> 
> To be fair, it's not very comfortable trying to sleep in two jumpers and a pair of trousers, but it is warmer - just like the laws of physics might indicate. And as that great Scottish engineer used to say, "you cannae break the laws of physics". Maybe your sleeping bag is warm enough - so you don't need extra layers.
> ...



I went to the local fabric shop and bought a couple of metres of fleece material which I made into a liner for my sleeping bag. Warm as toast and quite light when packed.


----------



## toekneep (6 Feb 2014)

When you get to a cafe/pub on a really wet day roll your gloves around loo paper in the toilets and squeeze to remove about 90% of the water. If you can find a radiator to put them on while you have a drink they will be almost dry by the time you leave.
When showering at night wash your clothes by trampling them as you shower.
Take into consideration how much grass there is between you and the toilet block. It's surprising how wet your shoes can get before setting off in the morning.
Stuff wet touring shoes with newspaper overnight. They will be damp rather than wet in the morning. (When borrowing the newspaper from somebody in a posh campervan you might get asked in for a cup of tea or a glass of wine. We did.)
If there is a danger of being chased/bitten by farm dogs make sure you are well ahead of your wife.


----------



## toekneep (6 Feb 2014)

Also, thanks for the belly laughs.


----------



## stuee147 (28 Feb 2014)

cut sections of drinking straws about 1 to 2 inch and carefully with a lighter and pliers seal 1 end (takes a bit of practice to seal well without burning lol ) then fill with shampoo, tothpaste, salt, peper or anything you can even do 3 or 4 inch long and fill with coffee powdered milk and sugar for a quick cuppa 

spare spokes work well as skewers to cook your bangers when you realise you have forgotten the pans lol

also if like me you have a water pack if its clear as my gigger rig is if you put your cycle lamp against it so its shinning into the water it makes a great lantern for your tent also works with clear or opaque plastic bottles filled with water or juice if you want to have coloured light lol


----------



## stuee147 (2 Mar 2014)

just found this on you-tube thought it was quite good


----------



## Domestique (9 Jul 2014)

A lot of campsites seem to have hot water that runs at near boiling point, perfect for a cup of tea.


----------



## Martin Rees (19 Jul 2014)

has anyone tried to use a compass app on their phone rather than taking one? if so are they any good?


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jul 2014)

Haven't tried one but as they work with your GPS they should be fine.


----------



## toekneep (6 Oct 2014)

We carry ultra light absorbent kitchen sponges. They come in packs of three or four from most supermarkets and are a substitute for a traditional dish cloth. They proved to be invaluable on our recent long tour. These are our three favourite uses:
You can take ninety percent of the water (weight) off the tent before you pack it on a dewy morning
After a shower if you sponge down with one of these first a travel towel works much better
When arriving wet-through to camp, wiping most of the water off your rain gear and panniers before putting them in the tent porch makes a huge difference.


----------



## ThompsonCrowley (13 Oct 2014)

robgul said:


> Put bin liners in panniers and other luggage to keep clothes etc dry - even the best panniers seem to let water in eventually.
> 
> ... and I'm sure everyone knows about wringing out your washing by winding it up in a towel.
> 
> ...


That's totally right Rob. No matter, even if the sun is beaming and the air is dry, some dampness will be sure to find its way into the panniers. Have you seen the bigger magic towels? Curl up almost small enough to fit in your hand, but unfold large enough to dry with after a shower. And they dry really quickly too! And only 3 pound from BM's. Nice.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Oct 2014)

Only allow a woman into your tent at night


----------



## Licramite (16 Oct 2014)

yea bears and squirrels are a no no.


----------



## rm90 (18 Oct 2014)

What knives are you allowed to carry, uk/europe, I am guessing nothing above a swiss army knife, maybe not even that, mainly for cooking(chopping food) and a few other things, like cutting, string/ties etc, I take it a bigger knife is a no no?


----------



## psmiffy (18 Oct 2014)

I always carry a small sharp knife in a plastic sheath for cooking - not huge but bigger than the 3" UK restriction often quoted for carrying a knife in a public space - In europe it is not a problem - in UK I have always gone for the line that a) it is unlikely that I would be randomly stopped and the contents of my panniers searched for offensive weapons b) if I was I can claim "reasonable cause" and as such it always lives in my cooking stuff - obviously carrying in hand luggage for flights is a big no no


----------



## badolki (22 Oct 2014)

To get the best use out of your camp towel, i.e. avoid getting it too wet and having the hassle of trying to wash and dry it, check out these items at www.bodyflik.co.uk . I purchased the large one for home and the pocket version for travelling and find they do what they claim. I also have in my toolkit a length of gaffa tape wrapped around a piece of broom handle and a selection of cable ties which have proved their worth on several occasions.


----------



## Dave Davenport (22 Oct 2014)

psmiffy said:


> I always carry a small sharp knife in a plastic sheath for cooking - not huge but bigger than the 3" UK restriction often quoted for carrying a knife in a public space - In europe it is not a problem - in UK I have always gone for the line that a) it is unlikely that I would be randomly stopped and the contents of my panniers searched for offensive weapons b) if I was I can claim "reasonable cause" and as such it always lives in my cooking stuff - obviously carrying in hand luggage for flights is a big no no



Going out of Portsmouth to Caen last year I was stopped by customs (the only time either way of many trips) and after a somewhat cursory dip in my panniers the bloke asked me if I had any knives with me. 
Me; yes I've a small kitchen knife
Him; no lock or flick knives?
Me; err.. no.
Him; ok off you go

It seemed a bit odd as you can buy all sorts of pointy sharp things in France that are illegal in the UK and I'd hardly be smuggling flick knives from here to there, maybe he got mixed up and thought he was on the inbound side.


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Nov 2014)

You won't be lonely, whenever we've been touring in northern Spain there seem to be thousands (mostly on foot but quite a few on bikes) doing it.


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Mar 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> I was stopped by customs


No you weren't, he was from Brittany Ferries security. Exactly the same thing happened to several of us when the FNRttC went to France last year.
I think it might be because there are restrictions on what foot passengers are allowed to carry on to the boat and bikes count as foot passengers. Now, there's nothing to stop a car driver carrying a knife in the car and walking on to the boat with it. Nor is there anything that stops a foot passenger acquiring a knife from the kitchens on the boat. And I've never seen it at any other ferry terminal in Europe.
Bonkers.


----------



## MichaelW2 (1 Mar 2015)

psmiffy said:


> I always carry a small sharp knife in a plastic sheath for cooking - not huge but bigger than the 3" UK restriction often quoted for carrying a knife in a public space


In UK law, you can carry a knife without any reason if:
1. It is folding (non-locking) AND
2. Blade length <3"
A fixed/locking blade of any length (<=>) 3" requires good reason to carry. Camping is a good reason.

I use a Kuhn Rikon paring knife in a plastic sheath, and take a flexible plastic cutting board.
On smaller and non-cooking tours I just use my Swiss Army knife for food, but cleaning it is harder than a paring knife.
I prefer to use separate blades for food and dirty work.


----------



## MichaelW2 (1 Mar 2015)

If you get some dust or a fly in your eye, you need a mirror. I usually use a car wing mirror, but a Superdrug store card has a dinky makeup mirror on one side. Also good for signalling.
A button compass is useful on a dull, overcast day in all kinds of terrain inc. cities and woodland.
Effervescent vitamin tablets turn some of the more chemical-tasting water into nice-chemical-tasting water.
Carry an empty 1-2l water container in addition to your normal carry. You can fill up in the afternoon and be self-sufficient for 1 night of wild camping. A tough orange squash bottle works. Water bags pack better.


----------



## Eurostar (15 Mar 2015)

When low on water knock on someone's door and ask. This always seems to go better than you might think.

Never ask anyone in America for directions. The only thing they know is how to get to the nearest Interstate.

PaulSB mentioned vacuum bags for packing clothes. They're brilliant - not just for saving space but for speeding up packing and unpacking and generally reducing faff. Argos have them http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...3|rnd:8613663936046284535|dvc:c|adp:1o6|bku:1

For a hot meal with no pans or plates or stove or boiling water, take a US army MRE (Meal Ready to Eat), a surprisingly tasty 1250 calorie meal, packed light and small, which comes with a Flameless Ration Heater - basically an envelope with clever chemicals in it. Each meal is about £10 on ebay. There are 24 different ones. Make sure the heater is included, some sellers don't provide them 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ9ByZw7YO0


Fit a Mirrycle mirror to your bars. The best cycle mirror ever made - as good as a car mirror - and a far better contribution to your safety than a helmet if you ask me.https://www.mirrycle.com/mirrycle_mirrors.php

Clip-on tri bar bars are soooo comfy and they give your hands a break. They also allow you to install hands-free drinking http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...l_progressive,q_80,w_636/17txbpd73i32cjpg.jpg Don't knock it til you've tried it!

If you're masochistic enough to do high mileages in hot weather your sweaty, soaking shorts will start chafing your bits. It's agony, cos of the salt in your sweat. Even perfectly fitting flat seamed shorts do this. It's nappy rash, and is easily treated with any cream with zinc in it. If you can't get nappy rash cream, high factor sun block will do fine.

A motion-sensitive alarmed cable lock is very small and light and may tell you when someone is rifling through your panniers when you're in the supermarket https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...PJXw&ei=hcEFVfG-E8OAUaCRg-AK&ved=0COMBEKYrMAg

If you can't bear to be seen in Crocs there are lots of running shoes which weigh less than 300g per pair. They take less space in your bag than trainers or Crocs and you can use them for gentle hiking

Some ultralight shoes: http://www.inov-8.com/New/Global/product-select-fitness-shoes.asp?G=Male&L=26&A=Fitness&WA=% All the big name running shoe companies also have 'em.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2015)

Sudocream is great for the nappy rash........... also works on babies.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Mar 2015)

'Each meal is about £10 on ebay'

They'd have to be a damn site more than 'surprisingly' tasty for me to fork out ten quid for one, I like a nice three course meal with wine for that kind of money.


----------



## Eurostar (17 Mar 2015)

It's a lot, but think how many high-tech chemicals you're getting! They have a shelf life of 3 years or something. And they have a spoon.


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2015)

Run your spare brake cables alongside the originals. It saves having to pack them elsewhere and makes it quicker to swap them into the bike when you need them.


----------



## geoffnelder (3 Apr 2015)

Basil said:


> Carry a small cheap compass. When you've taken a wrong turn and are hopelessly lost somewhere in the lanes and the sky is completely overcast, it's a real help to at least getting you to make the right decision at the next fork in the road.
> 
> And don't start me on GPS. Where's the adventure in that?


Careful with a standard magnetic compass if you have steel bike frame!


----------



## tomshooter (23 Apr 2015)

Hi all,
A couple of years ago I wrote this book as a beginner's guide to cycle touring. 
http://amzn.to/1IGXmUg
It highlights a lot of the pitfalls I made when I first started touring and has plenty of hints and tips on equipment, training, nutrition, cooking, wild camping and loads more. 
If you could read and kindly write a review that would be excellent! Many thanks in advance.
Tom


----------



## Twowheelxtc (6 Jun 2015)

shower caps from hotels make great user/over covers for helmets in wet weather


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Jun 2015)

Quilts like the Cumulus 250 which I used for the first time are so much better than the restrictive normal sleeping bags.

You can't buy it from the UK, because of an agreement with a UK supplier who won't stock quilts but I got mine from here.
http://www.trekking-lite-store.com/Schlafsaecke/Cumulus-Quilt-250::500.html

Smaller, lighter, more room for movement for your arms, elastic to hold it to your sleeping mat so it stays put, no hood getting in the way (wear a beanie hat).


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Jun 2015)

Is your mobile phone on EE?

If so you can get a rechargeable portable 2600mAh power battery pack good enough to re charge my mobile 3000mAh mobile up from 15% to 90% for the cost of a 35p text
So text the word POWER to 365
Walk into any EE shop and collect your battery pack.

Info here
http://ee.co.uk/our-company/newsroom/2015/04/02/ee-gives-power-to-the-people-a-free-power-bar-for-all-customers

This is a similar battery for £12.99
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/bitmore-e-fuel-portable-power-bank-metallic-blue-2600mah-a66rx

I picked mine up today and it even has a mini torch built in. Perfect for a single night bivi/camping wild ride


----------



## robing (18 Jun 2015)

A spare water bottle makes a great container for a pump, spares, keys etc. Particularly useful if you are leaving your luggage at hotel, campsite whatever and just want something to hold these items securely.


----------



## Puddles (6 Jul 2015)

If you have small people with you do not give them a treat of hot choclate too near bed time. They will piddle in your sleeping bag and you will wake up damp!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

Currently going through Europe ( The Netherlands,Belgium and France )

We are now using google maps (cycle mode) whilst using roaming ( via vodafone £3 a day ) and GPS.


I mention this purely as we had difficulty using either maps.me or google on pure GPS.

Google maps has been brilliant through Holland. Belgium next week so lets hope it continues.


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Aug 2015)

Picked up my new micro stove yesterday







More pictures here
http://johnclimber.com/2015/08/21/new-bikeback-packing-stove/


----------



## robing (12 Sep 2015)

Twowheelxtc said:


> shower caps from hotels make great user/over covers for helmets in wet weather


And you can use them to cover your saddle to keep it dry when storing the bike outside.


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Sep 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Picked up my new micro stove yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this 7 quid stove ended up costing me 35 quid - although I got a free emergency foil sleeping bag (to keep in the car)and one of those steel strike fire things (multi uses) for nowt


----------



## jonyjony (24 Jan 2016)

If you are planning to cycle the Canal du Midi in France , and if you stop at "chez Phillipes Bar " at the side of the canal ( some 10 klms from Beziers ) then DO NOT have one of his cheese and ham baguettes. I was stupid enough to do this and within 10 mtrs of leaving the bar i fell of my bike into a bed of nettles .....laughed about it ...did not feel the pain until the morning when i realized i had left my panniers in the nettles ,as i could not manage to lift the bike up with all that weight on it ...had a terrible headache the next morning whilst cycling back to pick up my panniers . It may have been the mustard he uses ,i am not sure , but avoid at all costs .. The only good thing was after every 4 beers or so "Phillipe" would get a round in , great beer.......shite sarnys
Ohh..... another tip.....i take a couple of clothes pegs and use these to clip any washed , but not yet dry , tee shirt etc to my shoulders so it "flaps " dry as i ride .


----------



## chaingangclub (3 Mar 2016)

Might be of interest, I've just cycled solo from bordeaux to calais in January and am running a blog which will have lots of tips and tricks to keeping comfortable on your tour plus some kit reviews and guest blogs. I hope it's helpful. Www.wheretheresawheel.com/cyclechat


----------



## fatblokish (15 Apr 2016)

Brains said:


> Tent poles are best carried on the top tube of the bike, the best method of attachment are VELCRO cable ties.


Sounds like a good idea, but does this shag up the paint on the top tube?


----------



## Brains (15 Apr 2016)

fatblokish said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but does this shag up the paint on the top tube?


Not if wrapped in the tent pole bag


----------



## freiston (18 Mar 2017)

This might not be for everyone, and it has been derided elsewhere, but when I used to cycle-camp, I had a plastic bowl (like a large mixing bowl but I suppose a small washing up bowl would do as well) which I packed stuff into before slipping it into a pannier - it takes up hardly any extra room if you pack around it and in it with a bit of thought and it also can be used to provide some protection for delicate/crushable items. Then you also have a bowl for clothes-washing, personal washing and dish-washing.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Currently going through Europe ( The Netherlands,Belgium and France )
> 
> We are now using google maps (cycle mode) whilst using roaming ( via vodafone £3 a day ) and GPS.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post so possibly you had a temporary issue but i find maps.me fine. I find google maps irritating - if you download maps for offline use it appears to frequently insist that you download them all over again.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I know this is an old post so possibly you had a temporary issue but i find maps.me fine. I find google maps irritating - if you download maps for offline use it appears to frequently insist that you download them all over again.


We used Google maps live which worked brilliantly.
We did try maps.me but didn't get on with it.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2017)

Fair enough, thanks for the reply, but i have become a bit of a puritan/luddhite in my relative old age - the idea of using an internet connection for a map rubs me up the wrong way  (i use a garmin e20 as well with osm)


----------



## planetcondor (30 Jun 2017)

redfox said:


> Not sure if this counts but if you are fussed about shaving, King of Shaves shaving oil is much better than just using soap and saves carrying foam. The tiny bottle weighs about 20 grams and has lasted me the last four tours!


Yes great stuff been using it for years.


----------



## Dave Davenport (1 Jul 2017)

planetcondor said:


> Yes great stuff been using it for years.


I use one from Sainburys', works just as well as the King of Shaves stuff (which I used to use) for 99p.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jul 2017)

yes it may have been the original marketed in the UK but there are lots of other shaving oils - it's a good system for travelling - and the oil seems to help if the water is a bit dodgy/salty.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I know this is an old post so possibly you had a temporary issue but i find maps.me fine. I find google maps irritating - if you download maps for offline use it appears to frequently insist that you download them all over again.


The expiry date (after which the Google Maps app prompts you to download the offline map again) is normally set to 1 month after the last download. I found this was more than enough for my recent trip (where I spent 2.5 weeks overseas). Also, I don't think the map expiring prevents you from continuing to use it.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jul 2017)

I had the impression that they were no longer avaiilable if youndidn't redownload. I like my maps to stick around. I also didn't like its constant naggin to tell it where i was, with the false implication/threat that it would refuse to work if i didn't. Why the hellnshould i tell a map any more than my toilet paper or toothpaste where I am?

By the by, I now use osmand+. Very good, all offline.


----------



## Twowheelxtc (13 Oct 2017)

Always mount tyres with the pressure marking next to the valve......it stops all that annoying searching to find it!


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Nov 2017)

Twowheelxtc said:


> Always mount tyres with the pressure marking next to the valve......it stops all that annoying searching to find it!


Why would you consult the min/max 'pressure marking' when inflating your tyres? The pressure you pump your tyres to is a figure (well two: front and rear differ) which you will 'know', as a sensible rider will check their pressures weekly and over the life of a tyre this information will become completely familiar (and it's not the 'max' shown on the tyre wall).
It is aesthetic practice to align the maker's logo (on the side of the tyre) with the valve (to make it easier to find quickly - for those weekly pressure checks/top ups).


----------



## mjr (22 Nov 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Why would you consult the min/max 'pressure marking' when inflating your tyres? The pressure you pump your tyres to is a figure (well two: front and rear differ) which you will 'know', as a sensible rider will check their pressures weekly and over the life of a tyre this information will become completely familiar (and it's not the 'max' shown on the tyre wall).


I have encountered one tyre (the horrible old Specialized Armadillo) where the "min" pressure was well above my usual pressure and was actually necessary for avoiding pinch flats.



Ajax Bay said:


> It is aesthetic practice to align the maker's logo (on the side of the tyre) with the valve (to make it easier to find quickly - for those weekly pressure checks/top ups).


But if your rim has logos or markings near the valve, or if the spokes either side of the valve are a different colour, don't waste your time faffing with the tyre position IMO.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> if your rim has logos or markings near the valve, or if the spokes either side of the valve are a different colour,


Most rims' 'maker's logo' are placed opposite the valve holes. From the side and above (ie standing up) the tyre wall is much more visible. What sort of esoteric/exhalted riding community are you inhabiting where riders have different coloured spokes? Is such use (eg Mavic Ksyrium) widespread in Norfolk?


----------



## mjr (22 Nov 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> What sort of esoteric/exhalted riding community are you inhabiting where riders have different coloured spokes? Is such use (eg Mavic Ksyrium) widespread in Norfolk?


I know people with Bianchis that have such spokes and I've have gazed very deeply upon them, as one often does with Bianchi.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2017)

Only book places to stay over the weekend. Then during the week (when accommodation usually is not a problem) of your tour you can take advantage of the weather and terrain and your legs to flex how far you ride each day.


----------



## Treewisemonkey (11 Feb 2018)

MartDavis said:


> To save carrying binoculars, stand closer to the thing you want to look at!


----------



## Ludwig (25 Feb 2018)

Metal Tent pegs are often very thin, turn around and bend easily and can be quite heavy so take a few wooden square section ones that will hold the guy rope much tighter and make the tent firm firm and tight.


----------



## froze (19 Mar 2018)

Don't go to bike touring stores or backpacking stores or websites and buy their expensive stuff, you can get just as good of stuff for far less money at either Walmart or Amazon, I got all my gear from Walmart and Amazon and probably saved $1,000 in doing so! And the gear I got has worked great, the only difference is a slight weight penalty of about a pound total which on a bike is easier to deal with then on my back. There is actually YouTube videos that show you this stuff, how to backpack on a budget. Also don't over buy stuff either, a lot of beginners go out and get a bunch of crap in the excitement of it all then figure out on their first backpacking journey they didn't need some of the stuff they got, so it's best to start out with minimal stuff and add to it if necessary as you go. There are also ways to eat cheap too, like buying microwaveable food and simply boiling water and placing a freezer bag with the food in it and put the bag into the water. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqZXNRUHnDU


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wT8OZVTEWk


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mZ187Hkrz8


Anyway do enough research and you will find a lot of cheap and light ideas.

First aid kits you should make your own instead of buying a premade ones, read up on what you need and then stuff the supplies into a plastic baggy, also throw in some SuperGlue because it you cut yourself deeply enough to require stitches you could be in trouble if you can't sew and butterfly may not stick if it gets dirty or wet, but if you simply pinch the skin together and apply the glue it will seal it shut fast.


----------



## User66445 (25 Jul 2018)

If you are considering cycling in rural Asia, especially India and South East Asia, get rabies shots. It is endemic to the countries in this region, and often it is the pets who carry the disease. The shots won't prevent the disease, but they give you time to get to a good hospital for treatment.


----------



## Conradm (29 Aug 2018)

Regarding tyre labels aligned with the valve - I do it as it makes it slightly easier to locate what caused the puncture from the hole in the tube, if it's still embedded in the tyre.
Also satisfies the CDO that people around me appear to think I suffer from.


----------



## Conradm (29 Aug 2018)

Tent pegs. Aluminium ones are cheaper than titanium and lighter and fatter than steel, the extra girth helps em stay in place in damp windy conditions.


----------



## froze (8 Oct 2018)

Buy the bare bones camping gear necessary and spend as little as possible, then go on several practice runs and see if you need to add anything or get something a bit more expensive from what you bought originally.

I found a $13 stove that had over 3,000 reviews which were all 5 star rated, I tested that stove against my friends much more expensive MSR and mine worked just as well as his. I bought a cheap aluminium lightweight mess kit from Walmart, while it does dent easily you can also undent it easily and it only cost me $8, but I learned from this that I should look at a nonstick set since trying to get something burned off a mess kit while camping is really difficult to do, or I could learn how to cook without burning food!, but I'll still continue to use it. There is quit a bit at Walmart a person can use that would save quite a bit money vs top of the line stuff. But don't go too cheap on racks, panniers and handlebar bags, sleeping bags and mats. Also you can buy food cheap if you avoid camping specific food and get foods in foil bags and pouches that don't require refrigeration, even though they say you have to cook them in a microwave you can cook them either in the foil bag in a pot of boiling water or stir cook it on a pan, and these sort of foods have a LOT less salt then camping specific foods. The odd thing that most people don't realize is that eggs will keep without refrigeration for up to 3 days, and yes you can buy a 4 pack of eggs from the store and keep them in the egg pack and they will arrive unbroken. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu1CMjmSY9I


There is a ton of food in grocery stores that packs nicely in pack packs, doesn't weigh a lot, doesn't cost a lot, won't go bad.


----------



## Pedals n Crank (10 Oct 2018)

Basil said:


> Carry a small cheap compass. When you've taken a wrong turn and are hopelessly lost somewhere in the lanes and the sky is completely overcast, it's a real help to at least getting you to make the right decision at the next fork in the road.
> 
> And don't start me on GPS. Where's the adventure in that?


Yes a good idea. I rode into the Bush a few months back. It started to rain so took shelter under a large tree. After an hour or so I decided to get home... no tyre tracks! True story and I don't mind saying I was very scared. I kept my head. Parked my bike and made large circles found my tyre track and moved to there.. repeat 3 hrs and my wife was so worried! So be careful. Thankyou. I'm looking for a Bar mounted compass.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2018)

Pedals n Crank said:


> Yes a good idea. I rode into the Bush a few months back. It started to rain so took shelter under a large tree. After an hour or so I decided to get home... no tyre tracks! True story and I don't mind saying I was very scared. I kept my head. Parked my bike and made large circles found my tyre track and moved to there.. repeat 3 hrs and my wife was so worried! So be careful. Thankyou. I'm looking for a Bar mounted compass.


I think if you do such rides a GPS WOULD actually be a good idea.
Or the wife will have you (possibly secretly) tagged.


----------



## Pedals n Crank (11 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> I think if you do such rides a GPS WOULD actually be a good idea.
> Or the wife will have you (possibly secretly) tagged.


Yes I'm checking them out. I want a small robust unit. Bush maps of my area Western Australia. One I can use for navigation as well as the map. Been in the Bush all my life. But never travelled like biking... easy to get lost alright. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Oct 2018)

my top touring tip is to actually do the tour.

I joined CC eight years ago looking for some touring tips. I got the pannier racks, the panniers, the small pack tent, the downmat sleeping mat and the frame thing that makes it into a seat, the tangia-a-like stove, and pretty much everything else. It's all ready and packed into the panniers so i can just clip 'em on and go... but i haven't actually gone anywhere.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2018)

Pedals n Crank said:


> Yes I'm checking them out. I want a small robust unit. Bush maps of my area Western Australia. One I can use for navigation as well as the map. Been in the Bush all my life. But never travelled like biking... easy to get lost alright. Thanks for the advice.



If you want small/robust and pretty cheap (and I'm no fan of using phones for this - folk finding that their FB twiddling has screwed their GPS battery as the wolves circle) I can recommend the Garmin Etrex 20. Or the 20x, which has more memory and apparently a higher resolution screen, though some will advise (I don't know) that the latter feature makes the screen, counter-intuitively for a non techie like me, less readable.

Etrex 20 now superseded but will still be available used via ebay. I have one - any questions fire away.

Very tough. Highly waterproof. Runs off two AAs which can be rechargeable so you can carry and pop in spares as needed - only the most foolish with a death wish will run out of power. The extra memory of the 20x isn't strictly necessary. The memory stores waypoints essentially. Has a card for putting maps on. I use maps for free from

http://www.openfietsmap.nl/

essentially these are Open Street maps flavourised. check out the website to see how the global community-generated maps are in your patch. Even if the maps are poor in your area or you manage to screw the installed maps, you can of course get the unit to straight line point to a chosen point on planet earth or to a waypoint you had previously put in. You can of course get it to plot your outward ride and then just follow your line back.

If it helps convince you, for years I laughed at the things but am now a convert. No need to spend more than the 20 or 20x, in fact some of the more expensive Garmins are in my view less fit for purpose. Quite rare to see the Garmin Etrex 20/x in a UK bike shop as they would prefer to sell you something more expensive. A very good compact handlebar mount is available from Garmin though I advise also looping a small light lanyard through the bar. Recently rode 140 miles through the night in the UK with mine or a route I had previously put in - faultless and still battery power left at the end.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> my top touring tip is to actually do the tour.
> 
> I joined CC eight years ago looking for some touring tips. I got the pannier racks, the panniers, the small pack tent, the downmat sleeping mat and the frame thing that makes it into a seat, the tangia-a-like stove, and pretty much everything else. It's all ready and packed into the panniers so i can just clip 'em on and go... but i haven't actually gone anywhere.


Quite a common thing - easy to get enchanted by kit touring - very big of you to admit your "failing" - you are in a beautiful part of the world - still not too late this year to go out if only for a couple of nights. Over the hills with you to the Ribble Valley. Or if you are in Lancaster you can of course get a train to other beautiful parts very easily.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Quite a common thing - easy to get enchanted by kit touring - very big of you to admit your "failing" - you are in a beautiful part of the world - still not too late this year to go out if only for a couple of nights. Over the hills with you to the Ribble Valley. Or if you are in Lancaster you can of course get a train to other beautiful parts very easily.


Now iv'e got the kit (and have had for years)... its just a case of finding the time (and to an extent, the money, and to a lesser extent, the weather). Two days off work together are few and far between these days.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2018)

you need sod all money to tour veda - I've been on trips that were cheaper than staying at home. Weather can be a "challenge"  in your neck of the woods, but on the other hand there is no such thing as bad weather, just ......

Go for an overnighter. The Trough? By train to the edge of the Dales?

On the other hand, if you want to sell me some premium touring gear at an advantageous price, feel free.

Just don't say that I didn't encourage you to get out there.


----------



## Pedals n Crank (12 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> If you want small/robust and pretty cheap (and I'm no fan of using phones for this - folk finding that their FB twiddling has screwed their GPS battery as the wolves circle) I can recommend the Garmin Etrex 20. Or the 20x, which has more memory and apparently a higher resolution screen, though some will advise (I don't know) that the latter feature makes the screen, counter-intuitively for a non techie like me, less readable.
> 
> Etrex 20 now superseded but will still be available used via ebay. I have one - any questions fire away.
> 
> ...


Oh wow what a great reply Blue Hills noting all things and I will search those maps.. etc. Thankyou.


----------



## Pedals n Crank (12 Oct 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Now iv'e got the kit (and have had for years)... its just a case of finding the time (and to an extent, the money, and to a lesser extent, the weather). Two days off work together are few and far between these days.


A thing I like to is pack Thursday ride to work Friday. Fin work Fri Ride and Camp Friday night. Home Saturday. I call these " Friday nighters"


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Runs off two AAs . . . so you can carry . . . spares as needed - only the most foolish with a death wish will run out of power.


I'd just point out that the chance of a rider (even a foolish one) dying if their little electronic device runs out of power is not significantly increased. Just saying. If touring, carry a (large scale eg 1:200,000) paper map, if only as a back up.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Oct 2018)

Pedals n Crank said:


> Oh wow what a great reply Blue Hills noting all things and I will search those maps.. etc. Thankyou.


@Blue Hills advice about the e-trex is spot on (from what I've read - not used the unit).

But... before you pull the trigger, try to make contact with people who use the device in similar locations and ways that you intend to use it. You have very specific needs (bush), so it doesn't matter a lot how the device operates in Europe or elsewhere. 

by the way.... touring in the bush! Fantastic!!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Oct 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> my top touring tip is to actually do the tour.
> 
> I joined CC eight years ago looking for some touring tips. I got the pannier racks, the panniers, the small pack tent, the downmat sleeping mat and the frame thing that makes it into a seat, the tangia-a-like stove, and pretty much everything else. It's all ready and packed into the panniers so i can just clip 'em on and go... but i haven't actually gone anywhere.



You're far from alone in that. I know several people with bikes and gear far "superior" to what I ride on...... but it never gets used.
And, Every. Single. Time. I go away, whether for an overnight or longer, I will meet people who express a desire to do what I am doing, but are convinced that they "can't". 




MontyVeda said:


> Now iv'e got the kit (and have had for years)... its just a case of finding the time (and to an extent, the money, and to a lesser extent, the weather). *Two days off work together are few and far between these days*.


I can relate to that. 
I changed my job. One of the best things I ever did. Turns out that all those hours weren't just a negative for my touring!  But extreme for many.

I've always thought the most difficult thing to get right in Touring (like a lot of things) is the attitude. There are people who acquire the gear, but never venture off, and there are those that do a long tour and find it hard to climb back on a bike again. 

Without meaning to be confrontational, have you ever asked yourself why you haven't gone on a trip?
You've mentioned time, money and weather. All valid. But in a timespan of 8 years, a little difficult to swallow .
Have you planned a trip? Sometimes just researching a route can be enough to fire up the juices and provide some momentum. CrazyGuyOnABike.com is full of journals, some better than others, but many are pure inspiration!

The thing is, and this is the paradox, that once you've done a little tour or 2, you'll understand exactly why you want to do it. The only problem is getting the first one under your belt. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> @Blue Hills advice about the e-trex is spot on (from what I've read - not used the unit).
> 
> But... before you pull the trigger, try to make contact with people who use the device in similar locations and ways that you intend to use it. You have very specific needs (bush), so it doesn't matter a lot how the device operates in Europe or elsewhere.
> 
> by the way.... touring in the bush! Fantastic!!


Not picking an argument hobbes (I always value your posts) but why should the bit of the planet matter? If OSM maps are weak there, it will affect a lot of other devices. Other bought maps are available for Garmins. Presumably the Garmin Etrex 20 can see the sky as well as it can in Europe or its US home? And surely it will still function as a straight line pointer, or provide a bread trail highlight to be followed back?


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> I'd just point out that the chance of a rider (even a foolish one) dying if their little electronic device runs out of power is not significantly increased. Just saying. If touring, carry a (large scale eg 1:200,000) paper map, if only as a back up.


Might do in certain areas. Our australian contributor sounded a tad concerned. Good advice to always carry a map for sure. But you do need to know where you are. I will admit that I don't tour in such "extreme" areas.


----------



## Vantage (12 Oct 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> my top touring tip is to actually do the tour.
> 
> I joined CC eight years ago looking for some touring tips. I got the pannier racks, the panniers, the small pack tent, the downmat sleeping mat and the frame thing that makes it into a seat, the tangia-a-like stove, and pretty much everything else. It's all ready and packed into the panniers so i can just clip 'em on and go... but i haven't actually gone anywhere.



Similar story here. 
Bought the bike specifically to go touring when I returned to cycling 7 years ago.
Started off to go somewhere but just didn't get there. It's happened twice now.
3rd attempt in exactly 2 weeks from today. Hopefully 3rd time lucky!


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2018)

Vantage said:


> Similar story here.
> Bought the bike specifically to go touring when I returned to cycling 7 years ago.
> Started off to go somewhere but just didn't get there. It's happened twice now.
> 3rd attempt in exactly 2 weeks from today. Hopefully 3rd time lucky!


Can we ask where you are going?

explanation - Vantage isn't psychic - I deleted a just earlier post due to a formatting screw-up - and reposted.


----------



## Vantage (12 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Can we ask where you are going?
> 
> explanation - Vantage isn't psychic - I deleted a just earlier post due to a formatting screw-up - and reposted.



Delamere Forest


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2018)

Had never heard of it - quick look up - is this a campsite or freecamping?


----------



## Vantage (12 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Had never heard of it - quick look up - is this a campsite or freecamping?



Campsite. 
It belongs to the Camping&Caravanning Club. Smack in the middle between Chester and Northwich.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2018)

Thanks for the reply - have been wondering whether to join them for a while - are you a member?

(worries whether this is serious thread drift)


----------



## Vantage (12 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the reply - have been wondering whether to join them for a while - are you a member?
> 
> (worries whether this is serious thread drift)



Maybe the mods can split the thread if required.

I joined a couple weeks ago and also signed up to their Association of Lightweight Campers section. I think the C&CC main club is I feel geared towards caravanners and motorhome owners.
It's a hefty price tag admittedly and the savings for members are useless unless camping often but I like the peace of mind of turning up to one of the smaller certified sites and knowing for a fact I won't be turned away for not being a member.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Oct 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> You're far from alone in that. I know several people with bikes and gear far "superior" to what I ride on...... but it never gets used.
> And, Every. Single. Time. I go away, whether for an overnight or longer, I will meet people who express a desire to do what I am doing, but are convinced that they "can't".
> 
> 
> ...


I have toured the Lakes with all the wrong kit... 60litre rucksack, carrier bags bungied to the pannier racks and a road map that showed no gradients. 

Doing the Way of the Roses is what i bought the kit for, which is a bit more than one night... i have toyed with a couple of one nighters (up to the source of the Lune, the old Hornby Road between Roeburndale and Slaidburn)... but i guess one thing I'm really good at is procrastinating.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (14 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Not picking an argument hobbes (I always value your posts) but why should the bit of the planet matter? If OSM maps are weak there, it will affect a lot of other devices. Other bought maps are available for Garmins. Presumably the Garmin Etrex 20 can see the sky as well as it can in Europe or its US home? And surely it will still function as a straight line pointer, or provide a bread trail highlight to be followed back?


When I wrote that I had 2 specific points in mind, and one more general.
First of all the maps (which as you rightly pointed out for OSM are used across multiple devices). Are the maps suitable for what the chap has in mind?
Second was the satellite coverage/reception (may or may not be a factor - I have no idea)
The general point I had in mind is that the more specific the needs (and in this case there are very specific needs) the more specific should be the research. It's not a bad idea to have a good think about how you want to use a device like that and to check that it actually works the way that you expect it.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Oct 2018)

OK.

The other thing that may be handy for pedals and crank as a back up to the Garmin is a 7 inch android tab with the OSMand app on it - offline maps using the same OSM data which give you the bigger picture. The plus version of that app gives you as many maps as you want for life. 

It's also another GPS of course.

The Etrex 20x and android tab together will cost less than many more-promoted more expensive garmins.

Of course maps in the outback may be a tad sparse.


----------



## 8mph (16 Oct 2018)

In March I drove from Swindon to Inverness, rode 400 miles then drove back. It was a wonderful ride but all that driving was tiring and very expensive.

My tip - If time is a factor consider exploring your local area.


----------



## Pedals n Crank (29 Oct 2018)

Carry a Smile.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Nov 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> my top touring tip is to actually do the tour.
> 
> I joined CC eight years ago looking for some touring tips. I got the pannier racks, the panniers, the small pack tent, the downmat sleeping mat and the frame thing that makes it into a seat, the tangia-a-like stove, and pretty much everything else. It's all ready and packed into the panniers so i can just clip 'em on and go... but i haven't actually gone anywhere.



Easy to say but I think some people over- plan - either to the point where they almost believe they've already 'done the trip' or start being afraid it might never live up to their grandiose expectations - or not be like the edited highlights of other peoples journeys.

Expect to be tired, bored, underwhelmed at some points, get wet, and p*ss*d off at other motorists now and then -

Touring is just like any other cycling - not perfect all of the time - but there will be highlights that stay with you for ever- and if you go _slightly_ underprepared - you also get to experience the delights of other humans helping you out at unexpected moments.

For instance I've been scooped up by a lovely lady who drove me to a Calmac ferry that i would have otherwise missed - whilst trying to mend a puncture on a windy roadside.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Nov 2018)

Have a cheery song to sing when its raining -

" Bring me Sunshine - in your smile"

Is one of my faves - rather unsurprisingly - I usually go by myself ..


----------



## mudsticks (23 Nov 2018)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> When completeley lost...seek out blonde in mini skirt for directions...also works when not lost at all :?:



i stopped and asked a group of builder blokes for the quickest route to .... Somewhere in Yorkshire.

The Irish one did actually say
" ooo, now, i wouldn't start from here"

I really hope he _was _sending himself up .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2018)

Don't stick rigidly to a schedule.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Don't stick rigidly to a schedule.


good advice... that means i can worm my way out of next years' imaginary tour


----------



## mudsticks (26 Nov 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> good advice... that means i can worm my way out of next years' imaginary tour



me too - 


I've got a mahoosive list of trip plans - that I can abandon at a moments notice...

Its brilliant to have such built in flexibility isn't it??


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2018)

mudsticks said:


> Have a cheery song to sing when its raining -
> 
> " Bring me Sunshine - in your smile"
> 
> Is one of my faves - rather unsurprisingly - I usually go by myself ..



You could sing "Why does it always rain on me..."


----------



## mudsticks (26 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> You could sing "Why does it always rain on me..."



I could that too..
But given that it _mostly_ seems to be sunny when I ride, that might appear a tad ungrateful, not to mention inaccurate.

I also rather favour.

"Lord - won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz?? " 

I even went so far as to learn the second verse..

You don't want to be petering out of material, half way past the road works.. Gotta keep the road fixing guys entertained


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2018)

"The road to nowhere..."


----------



## mudsticks (26 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> "The road to nowhere..."



Always best... A dead-end by the sea... Or a Loch


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2018)

mudsticks said:


> Always best... A dead-end by the sea... Or a Loch



With enough breeze to keep the midges away.


----------



## eversorich (31 Dec 2018)

Brock said:


> If you need 'travel condiments' to make the camp cous cous more exciting, pop into any Wetherspoons pub in just about any town and help yourself to the plentiful and varied sachets of sauce, salt and pepper. The staff couldn't give a toss. :?:


Superb! ...and so right.


----------



## eversorich (31 Dec 2018)

MartDavis said:


> To save carrying binoculars, stand closer to the thing you want to look at!


Thanks for bringing a laugh to my day!


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2018)

eversorich said:


> Superb! ...and so right.


Sorry to spoil your new year but this advice, once good, is severely dated. Spoons switched to using bottles of stuff quite some time ago. So not a goer unless you are comfortable with more serious thieving. I can recommend them for touring though for some excellent beers, often very local, limitless hot drink refills, decent breakfasts which can also be a good early lunch .handy recharging, often interesting local history boards.


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Sorry to spoil your new year but this advice, once good, is severely dated. Spoons switched to using bottles of stuff quite some time ago. So not a goer unless you are comfortable with more serious thieving. I can recommend them for touring though for some excellent beers, often very local, limitless hot drink refills, decent breakfasts which can also be a good early lunch .handy recharging, often interesting local history boards.


Some may disagree with that, plus the chain's political activities dictated by its leader, plus also touring is a chance for something different instead of the same dull chains.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Jan 2019)

To clarify, in case of any doubt, my post was not a criticism of eversoich, nor was I serious in my reference to "thieving" sachets - posted for information purposes only.

As to your post and the charge of "something different" (as in not) and "same dull chains", it is clear, from a multitude of posts, a badge of honour with you that you never go in the things. So a pronouncement from something like very little to zilch real life knowledge.

I can assure you that although not all are good (as in life) they are not all the same. And that, touring by bike or whatever, I have learned rather a lot about local history, people, and culture in them. In fact I would recommend them to foreign tourists for several reasons.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2019)

Bike trailers-so nice. I had no idea how good a bike trailer could be, until I got ahold of an old Burley trailer from the 1980's, which I am refurbishing.


----------



## berty bassett (23 Jun 2019)

Haven’t read any of the posts on here , I might be going over old ground so forgive me before I start. 
I would just like to praise the route planning website cycle.travel. I just put start and finish points in , clicked paved only and copied route to garmin - didn’t know the area at all and it took me on some really quiet lovey roads 
Well worth using if you don’t know the area


----------



## Deafie (23 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bike trailers-so nice. I had no idea how good a bike trailer could be, until I got ahold of an old Burley trailer from the 1980's, which I am refurbishing.


Absolutely! I have been using a two wheeled flatbed trailer for transporting equipment and materials for work since 2006 and it is brilliant. The only time I really notice it's there is on the uphills, single wheel trailers like the BOB I think are not so user friendly, on the GDMBR group members using BOB's tended to crash a lot, I believe they affect the handling quite considerably unlike the two wheeled ones. I'm considering a big ride next year and will definitely use a trailer, so much nicer bike feel and easier to organise a Rubber Maid than all those fricking bags


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2019)

I had plans to build a flatbed trailer, but I think this one ticks all the boxes for what I need. But I don't have work needs for my bicycle, I bought a retired industrial tricycle for work.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2019)

Deafie said:


> Absolutely! I have been using a two wheeled flatbed trailer for transporting equipment and materials for work since 2006 and it is brilliant. The only time I really notice it's there is on the uphills, single wheel trailers like the BOB I think are not so user friendly, on the GDMBR group members using BOB's tended to crash a lot, I believe they affect the handling quite considerably unlike the two wheeled ones. I'm considering a big ride next year and will definitely use a trailer, so much nicer bike feel and easier to organise a Rubber Maid than all those fricking bags


Ditto for the getting up hills problem, I found I took far more than was needed just cos I had room for it.


----------



## Deafie (24 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ditto for the getting up hills problem, I found I took far more than was needed just cos I had room for it.


I never use half of what I take, usually coz I cant be bothered to rummage around and find it


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2019)

Deafie said:


> I never use half of what I take, usually coz I cant be bothered to rummage around and find it


Yep there is that too. 

The times it was really useful was in setting up a tent with sleeping bags and cooking gear etc then cycling back home leaving the trailer there in the tent in order that my partner and I plus the dog could travel up to it by Train/Bus without having to cart all that weight (neither of us drive) then after a week or so return home on public transport and I'd cycle back up there and pack the trailer up and cycle home again. You may think this a bit 'long winded' but I got to cycle around 100Km to the campsites (in the Peak district) which took most of a day with the trailer set up the tent and have a kip then have a bimble around on the bike before heading home the 3rd day. It's only about 4 hrs to get home 'sans trailer' so an early start for me meant we could all leave Leicester before lunch to arrive at a ready pitched tent in the evening.  coming back was the same thing in reverse.


----------



## Deafie (24 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep there is that too.
> 
> The times it was really useful was in setting up a tent with sleeping bags and cooking gear etc then cycling back home leaving the trailer there in the tent in order that my partner and I plus the dog could travel up to it by Train/Bus without having to cart all that weight (neither of us drive) then after a week or so return home on public transport and I'd cycle back up there and pack the trailer up and cycle home again. You may think this a bit 'long winded' but I got to cycle around 100Km to the campsites (in the Peak district) which took most of a day with the trailer set up the tent and have a kip then have a bimble around on the bike before heading home the 3rd day. It's only about 4 hrs to get home 'sans trailer' so an early start for me meant we could all leave Leicester before lunch to arrive at a ready pitched tent in the evening.  coming back was the same thing in reverse.


I like your style!


----------



## mudsticks (24 Jun 2019)

I like the idea of a trailer for local load carrying, I had some plans for a DIY one.

I probs do more nights out backpacking, overall than cycle touring, so all my usual kit - tent / sleeping bag / stove / clothes food electrical etc comes to about 11 kg..

Plus I spose maybe half a kg of bike related kit, which all goes into my four square panniers, and back rack pretty neatly.

I often wonder what folks have got in those massive ortlieb cargo holds they lug everywhere.

Plus all the additional stuff strapped to the top 

But I'm far too polite to ask


----------



## iwantanewbike (25 Aug 2019)

When showering, spend a minute wiping down as much water off your head and body before using the towel. That way you can pack a smaller towel and give it the best chance of being dry for next time!


----------



## robjh (30 Aug 2019)

A tip that I've learnt in the last few days :

If you buy a pie, pasty or other pastry product to eat en route, then try to eat it on the same day. They are very crumbly (and in hot weather, slimy) 2 days later.


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2019)

robjh said:


> A tip that I've learnt in the last few days :
> 
> If you buy a pie, pasty or other pastry product to eat en route, then try to eat it on the same day. They are very crumbly (and in hot weather, slimy) 2 days later.


Potentially rotten too. I've been unwell after keeping cheesy food half a day (30+°c) before eating it, when I didn't have my cool bag.


----------



## mudsticks (26 Oct 2019)

iwantanewbike said:


> When showering, spend a minute wiping down as much water off your head and body before using the towel. That way you can pack a smaller towel and give it the best chance of being dry for next time!



I take two micro fibre cloths about 8" square each.. 

They're fluorescent yellow 

You can get perfectly dry after a shower using the 'mop and wring' method using one.. 
Including drying longish hair. 

The other one* used in same way, for getting the worst of the wet off a tent in the morning, so as you're not lugging all that extra water up hills. 

You then affix them to your back end luggage to dry more.. Or at least stay freshish.. 

Their flapping about adds to your general visibility on the road. 

Thus. 






Oh and there appear to be some socks and undies to view too 

I was astounded, when my temporary (for two days) touring companion. 

A high up carparts engineer working for Bosch, claimed that it would never have occurred to him, to dry his laundry this way.. 

I dunno.. The youth of today huh?? 

* I can't claim that I don't regularly interchange the two cloths' functions.. 
But neither I, nor the tent, seems to have suffered ill effect as a result.


----------



## 8mph (26 Oct 2019)

Winter tip - Keep a pair of fresh socks in the stuff sack with your sleeping bag.


----------



## mudsticks (26 Oct 2019)

8mph said:


> Winter tip - Keep a pair of fresh socks in the stuff sack with your sleeping bag.



And summer too. 

Clean dry bed socks give for camping luxe. 

It's these small things that make all the difference when you're on the trail


----------



## 8mph (27 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> And summer too.
> 
> Clean dry bed socks give for camping luxe.
> 
> It's these small things that make all the difference when you're on the trail


It also saves going through other bags at night when you may just want to crash out.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2019)

another fan of camping bed socks here.
Thankfully I have a lifetime's supply of such things though when the ICI issued them to my dad in generous quantities year on year I don't think they anticipated him sleeping on the job.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Oct 2019)

Keep your battery charge pack, and phone in another dry sock in your sleeping bag to keep them warm, in colder weather. 

Or in your s/bags interior pocket if you have one.

Stops the battery draining so fast.


----------



## 8mph (28 Oct 2019)

For short trips, take a spare phone battery instead of a power bank.


----------



## mjr (28 Oct 2019)

8mph said:


> For short trips, take a spare phone battery instead of a power bank.


More expensive and less versatile. My power bank is a so-so torch and emergency bike light too.


----------



## mjr (28 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I take two micro fibre cloths about 8" square each..


Turkish towels seem to be overtaking microplastics amongst greener ultralight tourists. Anyone here tried one?


----------



## 8mph (28 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> More expensive and less versatile. My power bank is a so-so torch and emergency bike light too.


👍


----------



## freiston (28 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> Turkish towels seem to be overtaking microplastics amongst greener ultralight tourists. Anyone here tried one?


I've never heard of them before - a quick "duckduckgo" and from what I can see, they are similar to tea towels - is this the case?


----------



## mjr (28 Oct 2019)

freiston said:


> I've never heard of them before - a quick "duckduckgo" and from what I can see, they are similar to tea towels - is this the case?


In size maybe but supposedly much more absorbent. Often linen, as I understand it. Adding "ultralight" or "onebag" to a search may find more discussion.


----------



## freiston (28 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> In size maybe but supposedly much more absorbent. Often linen, as I understand it. Adding "ultralight" or "onebag" to a search may find more discussion.


Cheers, I'll have to look into this. I use microfibre towels at home as well as on the road because they do not exacerbate my eczema like traditional towels do and so I am particularly interested in alternatives to the traditional towel.


----------



## mudsticks (28 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> More expensive and less versatile. My power bank is a so-so torch and emergency bike light too.



Plus the battery doesn't come out of my phone. 
I feel happier leaving my power pack plugged into the campsite washroom to charge overnight than my phone. 



mjr said:


> Turkish towels seem to be overtaking microplastics amongst greener ultralight tourists. Anyone here tried one?



Not heard of them (under that name) please do enlighten. (ha de ha) 

In proper hot weather I just take a thin cotton sarong that does as bedsheet, towel, picnic cloth and err... sarong too.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I often wonder what folks have got in those massive ortlieb cargo holds they lug everywhere.
> 
> Plus all the additional stuff strapped to the top



biggish tent, electronic stuff, food including wine gum stores, home made cycling snack, coffee making gear, reading material, generally lots of gubbins.


----------



## 8mph (28 Oct 2019)

Emergency food ration - I don't see the point in taking food that needs cooking with water and gas. You end up looking for shelter, a lighter, and need to save extra water. It takes valuable time that you could be using to make it to a shop before closing time. I like the idea of oatcakes, nothing fancy or too tempting, something you can eat in five minutes or on the bike. Oatcakes and wine gums would be an ideal combo if you could resist eating the wine gums!


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Oct 2019)

8mph said:


> Emergency food ration - I don't see the point in taking food that needs cooking with water and gas. You end up looking for shelter, a lighter, and need to save extra water. It takes valuable time that you could be using to make it to a shop before closing time. I like the idea of oatcakes, nothing fancy or too tempting, something you can eat in five minutes or on the bike. Oatcakes and wine gums would be an ideal combo if you could resist eating the wine gums!


You don't cook?


----------



## 8mph (28 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> You don't cook?


Yes, I do, but when I get near the end of my food, I don't want to be cooking up porridge or macaroni cheese by the side of the road, in a gale. I want food that I can get down me quick, in order to get to the nearest shop or bar sooner.
Edit: I mention it because I ended up cooking porridge in a gale by the side of the road. The wind made cooking slow and took up a fair bit of gas too. From that point on I started travelling with oatcakes instead of oats as an emergency ration. I wanted to supplement them with wine gums but the damn things were too tasty to resist.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Oct 2019)

8mph said:


> Yes, I do, but when I get near the end of my food, I don't want to be cooking up porridge or macaroni cheese by the side of the road, in a gale. I want food that I can get down me quick, in order to get to the nearest shop or bar.
> Edit: I mention it because I ended up cooking porridge in a gale by the side of the road. The wind made cooking slow and took up a fair bit of gas too. From that point on I started travelling with oatcakes instead of oats as an emergency ration. I wanted to supplement them with wine gums but the damn things were too tasty to resist.


You can have tasty oats without cooking - just add milk and stir to make a nice paste - adding stuff like dried fruit, nuts etc. I have a weakness for stirring in neat Aldi cocoa powder - better than most chocolate - definitely Cadburys - it is a mild laxative though. I can vouch for Lidl wine gums - buy them before long rides but need to be careful I don't do too many or do the ride - otherwise they just get scoffed in front of the telly.


----------



## 8mph (28 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> You can have tasty oats without cooking - just add milk and stir to make a nice paste - adding stuff like dried fruit, nuts etc. I have a weakness for stirring in neat Aldi cocoa powder - better than most chocolate - definitely Cadburys - it is a mild laxative though. I can vouch for Lidl wine gums - buy them before long rides but need to be careful I don't do too many or do the ride - otherwise they just get scoffed in front of the telly.


Generally, if I'm running low on food, I'm running low on water/milk and it's getting late in the day. I tend to buy chocolate milk, which works cold with oats too, I might even use it for coffee.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> biggish tent, electronic stuff, food including wine gum stores, home made cycling snack, coffee making gear, reading material, generally lots of gubbins.




Aha.. 

It'll be the mysterious 'gubbins' then. 

Cos I've got all the other stuff too. 

(perhaps my tent is lighter) 

And I do take two evenings meals (dehydrated) and at least three breakfast portions - muesli with the milk powder already added. 

Although on this last Spanish trip I didn't much resist the temptation to eat out. 

Such good quality, for so little money, it would be churlish not to indulge.. 



Blue Hills said:


> You can have tasty oats without cooking - just add milk and stir to make a nice paste - adding stuff like dried fruit, nuts etc. I have a weakness for stirring in neat Aldi cocoa powder - better than most chocolate - definitely Cadburys - it is a mild laxative though. I can vouch for Lidl wine gums - buy them before long rides but need to be careful I don't do too many or do the ride - otherwise they just get scoffed in front of the telly.



'MOMA' do a nice, just add hot water, not too sweet porridge in sachets, which already has milk and fruit and seeds added. 

Also perfectly acceptable cold soaked.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Oct 2019)

8mph said:


> Emergency food ration - I don't see the point in taking food that needs cooking with water and gas. You end up looking for shelter, a lighter, and need to save extra water. It takes valuable time that you could be using to make it to a shop before closing time. I like the idea of oatcakes, nothing fancy or too tempting, something you can eat in five minutes or on the bike. Oatcakes and wine gums would be an ideal combo if you could resist eating the wine gums!



A (dear) friend gave me some chocolate sticks as a birthday present, just before I left.
Turned out to be an ideal emergency snack.. As they weren't really very nice (ungrateful ) so I wasn't tempted to scoff the lot in one go.

My go to touring snack is big juicy raisins and Brazil nuts combined..
I think the oil in the nuts helps somehow.

I like the 'naked' chocolate and orange bars too.


----------



## Baldy (29 Oct 2019)

8mph said:


> Emergency food ration - I don't see the point in taking food that needs cooking with water and gas. You end up looking for shelter, a lighter, and need to save extra water. It takes valuable time that you could be using to make it to a shop before closing time. I like the idea of oatcakes, nothing fancy or too tempting, something you can eat in five minutes or on the bike. Oatcakes and wine gums would be an ideal combo if you could resist eating the wine gums!



Oatcakes are awfully dry on their own or even with squeegee cheese. Not sure I could eat them when I was really chinstraped.


----------



## 8mph (29 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I like the 'naked' chocolate and orange bars too.





Baldy said:


> Oatcakes are awfully dry on their own or even with squeegee cheese. Not sure I could eat them when I was really chinstraped.


Hence the wine gums. (which I can't resist). It's just my take on emergency rations, something that will keep happily at the bottom of a pannier and get you 20 miles down the road. Who wants to be cooking while the shops are about to close?


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> Turkish towels seem to be overtaking microplastics amongst greener ultralight tourists. Anyone here tried one?


Addendum: And how small do they pack down?


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Aha..
> 
> It'll be the mysterious 'gubbins' then.
> 
> ...



Yes, gubbins covers a multitude of stuff - may dare to post a pic sometimes of all the junk I carry.

Surprised at you using anything in a sachet - and stuff with bits already added - prefer to add my own bits - less "added value", more value for me.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes, gubbins covers a multitude of stuff - may dare to post a pic sometimes of all the junk I carry.
> 
> Surprised at you using anything in a sachet - and stuff with bits already added - prefer to add my own bits - less "added value", more value for me.



Sorry to disappoint you with my lack of purity.. 

Sometimes needs must. 

Fresh cooked, from scratch, is nicerer, but not always available at end of day.


----------



## andrew_s (29 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> mudsticks said:
> 
> 
> > I often wonder what folks have got in those massive ortlieb cargo holds they lug everywhere.
> ...


Say no more.

As a tea drinker, I'm frequently amazed at how much stuff people will carry to avoid a mediocre cup of coffee


----------



## mudsticks (29 Oct 2019)

I drink both, and have facilities for crafting same. 

All contained within this little colourful pile.

Somewhere. 

It's all there - even a few bits of 'gubbins' perhaps 

Having everything a different colour makes it easier to find stuff by torchlight, on dark evenings / mornings. 

Especially before that first cup of tea.


----------



## Fiona R (29 Oct 2019)

8mph said:


> Emergency food ration - I don't see the point in taking food that needs cooking with water and gas. You end up looking for shelter, a lighter, and need to save extra water. It takes valuable time that you could be using to make it to a shop before closing time. I like the idea of oatcakes, nothing fancy or too tempting, something you can eat in five minutes or on the bike. Oatcakes and wine gums would be an ideal combo if you could resist eating the wine gums!


Up in Scotland you do, can easily go 24 hours without seeing a shop or open pub/cafe so an emergency dehydrated chilli is a must. We carried a water filter so we didn't get stuck for water either.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Oct 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Up in Scotland you do, can easily go 24 hours without seeing a shop or open pub/cafe so an emergency dehydrated chilli is a must. We carried a water filter so we didn't get stuck for water either.



Agree re those emergency meals. 
They aren't the finest cuisine, but if its that or nothing.. They're totally delicious. 

I don't think I've ever filtered water in Scotland, but I guess it would be wise in the lowlands. 

Took a filter to Spain, but it didn't get used, everyone seemed only too happy to fill my bottles wherever I went.. 
Plus there is a public font in nearly every village.


----------



## 8mph (29 Oct 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Up in Scotland you do, can easily go 24 hours without seeing a shop or open pub/cafe so an emergency dehydrated chilli is a must. We carried a water filter so we didn't get stuck for water either.


Funny you should say that, I was cooking my last porridge oats up in Sutherland last week, with 15 miles to get to Lairg. It was windy and took 30 minutes to get together. (I'd forgotten that there was an inn 2 miles down the road!) 
I do carry food and cook but from then on I decided to keep something that was easier to consume in an emergency.


----------



## mudsticks (30 Oct 2019)

8mph said:


> Funny you should say that, I was cooking my last porridge oats up in Sutherland last week, with 15 miles to get to Lairg. It was windy and took 30 minutes to get together. (I'd forgotten that there was an inn 2 miles down the road!)
> I do carry food and cook but from then on I decided to keep something that was easier to consume in an emergency.



I think its sensible to have a halfway house emergency ration, somewhere between having to cook, or being required to cycle twenty miles on just jelly babies -

Personally that would make me quute nauseous.

The wholefood end of energy bars with lots of more natural stuff in them do it for me.

Some instant carbs, for energy, but also some more solid stuff, to temper the sugar rush.

Of course the ideal is the Inn two miles up the road - and even more ideally knowing its there, and open.

The hard part is then, leaving that Inn, and setting forth once more


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Oct 2019)

Recent off road trip over 3 days. Dehydrated ‘Expedition’ food was a winner for a light set up. Available in standard, normal and high calorie options. Top tip for this type of food: Get a long handled spork or spoon.


----------



## 8mph (30 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I think its sensible to have a halfway house emergency ration, somewhere between having to cook, or being required to cycle twenty miles on just jelly babies -
> 
> Personally that would make me quute nauseous.
> 
> ...


I think you're right. I seem to have caused a fair bit of confusion with my wording. I meant, have something to eat that doesn't require cooking at all times, it can save you precious minutes when you need to get to shops before they shut! Sorry people!


----------



## mudsticks (30 Oct 2019)

8mph said:


> I think you're right. I seem to have caused a fair bit of confusion with my wording. I meant "have something to eat that doesn't require cooking at all times!" Sorry people!



To be fair, we are fairly easily confused. 

Particularly when the blood sugar is low, and all we really want is somewhere to put our tents up...


----------



## mudsticks (30 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Recent off road trip over 3 days. Dehydrated ‘Expedition’ food was a winner for a light set up. Available in standard, normal and high calorie options. Top tip for this type of food: Get a long handled spork or spoon.




Yes indeed, a long spoon is very much the thing. 

And generally add another 5 mins at least to rehydration times.. Wrap the packet in your spare fleece to keep it hot. 

Firepot meals. A smallish operation who have set up near me, in Dorset, do some very decent dehydrated meals. 

Their porcini risotto wouldn't be out of place on a proper dinner table. 

'Summit to Eat' are another brand that I'm enjoying atm. 
You can often find deals on line with a discount code. 

£5 or more, for a single portion seems like a lot to pay, but you'd happily pay twice that for a decent, sustaining feed at days end, when the time comes. 
(And you'd pay that in a pub) 

I take lots of dehydrated greens from the farm, to add to these kind of meals. 
On longer trips. 

Makes them that more nutritious, and palatable.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Yes indeed, a long spoon is very much the thing.
> 
> And generally add another 5 mins at least to rehydration times.. Wrap the packet in your spare fleece to keep it hot.
> 
> ...


Brilliant tips re brands to try, thanks for generously sharing your expertise.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I don't think I've ever filtered water in Scotland, but I guess it would be wise in the lowlands.
> 
> Took a filter to Spain, but it didn't get used, everyone seemed only too happy to fill my bottles wherever I went..
> Plus there is a public font in nearly every village.



I'd filter anywhere below sheep level even in Scotland, but only had to use on the Cairngorms Outer loop last summer.


----------



## freiston (30 Oct 2019)

I like to take muelsi style bars and fruit paste bars (like "Naked" brand) for topping up the engine on a ride - I will sometimes take a packed lunch too. For a fall-back meal, I don't mind those 50p cheesy pasta sachets that you add water and milk to and boil in a pan - I use powdered milk mixed in instead of fresh milk. I also carry a couple of emergency oat sachets (the sort sold for making microwave porridge). That gets me through between shop stops.


----------



## mudsticks (31 Oct 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'd filter anywhere below sheep level even in Scotland, but only had to use on the Cairngorms Outer loop last summer.





I must take a look at that Cairngorms outer loop.

I love walking on the tops of the Gorms, cycling their periphery would be another kind of fun. 

I think you posted a trip journal somewhere @Cranky Knee Girl ?


----------



## Fiona R (31 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I must take a look at that Cairngorms outer loop.
> 
> I love walking on the tops of the Gorms, cycling their periphery would be another kind of fun.
> 
> I think you posted a trip journal somewhere @Cranky Knee Girl ?


Never got around to the Gorms outer loop blog post. We did it in 4 days but had panniers on mtbs/tent etc and started from Blair Atholl


----------



## 8mph (27 Nov 2019)

If your flying with a bike it might be worth hunting down the largest possible bike box. I had great difficulties cramming my bike into a 25cm wide box which could have been 35cm wide.

Don't pack your bike the night before your flight!

If you have a quill stem, check that your cables have enough slack to remove the stem, if not, you may need to release brake cables or unscrew the headset in order to pack your bike.

If you have drop bars, you might want to loosen your levers and angle them inwards to protect them.

In short, don't do what I did, get a big box and give yourself plenty of time to pack.


----------



## 8mph (1 Dec 2019)

If you're taking cash with you take the new polymer notes, they don't absorb moisture.


----------



## froze (12 Apr 2020)

redfox said:


> Not sure if this counts but if you are fussed about shaving, King of Shaves shaving oil is much better than just using soap and saves carrying foam. The tiny bottle weighs about 20 grams and has lasted me the last four tours!


 I just carry a small AA battery powered electric razor, works great, the bats last about 3 months, and the blade about 5 years. The Braun M90 even comes with a pop up sideburn trimmer.


----------



## freiston (12 Apr 2020)

froze said:


> I just carry a small AA battery powered electric razor, works great, the bats last about 3 months, and the blade about 5 years. The Braun M90 even comes with a pop up sideburn trimmer.


I do the same - mine's a Philips PQ203/17. I have a little AA/AAA battery charger that runs off USB/a power bank too. I also have a USB charger powered by my dynamo.


----------



## SafetyThird (23 Jun 2020)

For a lot of calories in a dense tasty slab, look in supermarkets for Bakewell tart flapjacks, great emergency food.

you can diy your own electrolyte drink powder very cheaply, it's just sugar and salt then add to water/juice/squash etc. You can get little plastic double ended spoons for measuring if you want, they're designed for medical kits to treat diarrhoea, but it's about half a tablespoon of sugar to a quarter teaspoon of salt. If I'm working in hot areas, I make up a tub of it with some flavoured vit c powder and then just add to water as needed.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (20 Jul 2022)

SafetyThird said:


> For a lot of calories in a dense tasty slab, look in supermarkets for Bakewell tart flapjacks, great emergency food.
> 
> you can diy your own electrolyte drink powder very cheaply, it's just sugar and salt then add to water/juice/squash etc. You can get little plastic double ended spoons for measuring if you want, they're designed for medical kits to treat diarrhoea, but it's about half a tablespoon of sugar to a quarter teaspoon of salt. If I'm working in hot areas, I make up a tub of it with some flavoured vit c powder and then just add to water as needed.
> 
> View attachment 531921



good tip but there's more in the average electrolyte powder/tab than salt and sugar isn't there?
Magnesium/potassium?
One of those rumoured to stop cramps but I can never remember which.
I do know though that decent electrolyte powders/tabs stop my cramps.


----------



## 8mph (20 Jul 2022)

SafetyThird said:


> For a lot of calories in a dense tasty slab, look in supermarkets for Bakewell tart flapjacks, great emergency food.
> 
> you can diy your own electrolyte drink powder very cheaply, it's just sugar and salt then add to water/juice/squash etc. You can get little plastic double ended spoons for measuring if you want, they're designed for medical kits to treat diarrhoea, but it's about half a tablespoon of sugar to a quarter teaspoon of salt. If I'm working in hot areas, I make up a tub of it with some flavoured vit c powder and then just add to water as needed.
> 
> View attachment 531921



On a similar note, Custard cream biscuits have as mant calories / carbs per gram as energy gel.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jul 2022)

@SafetyThird was last seen 14 months ago and this thread is 2 years old.


----------



## freiston (20 Jul 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> @SafetyThird was last seen 14 months ago and this thread is 2 years old.


Wow! it doesn't feel that long ago.



8mph said:


> On a similar note, Custard cream biscuits have as mant calories / carbs per gram as energy gel.


In my search for high energy low bulk foodstuffs, I soon became aware that carbs (including sugars) and proteins both have 4 calories per gramme and fat has 9 calories per gramme - and no matter what I do, I can't increase that. As ever, water and fibre add to the bulk. It seems that those three-course meal pills I heard so much about as a kid belong at the implausible end of science fiction .


----------



## Petrichorwheels (23 Jul 2022)

Don't use bungees.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (23 Jul 2022)

Stop to look at stuff/anything interesting or "odd" you see - even do a Uey/loop back - one of the luxuries of being on a bike rather than in a car.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Don't use bungees.



why not?


----------



## Petrichorwheels (23 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> why not?



Never quite the right length.
You can of course shorten them/make them tighter by threading them under a rack but even that's a bit hit and miss depending on load and rack, and fraught with potential eye gouging.
OK they are bungees of a sort, but I reccomend NiteIze adjustable thingies:
https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/15901744/niteize-knotbone-adjustable-bungee-5mm-15901744
nowt needs to be awkwardly threaded under the rack.
Eyes pretty safe.
Used with Rokstraps (ditto no threading underneath) any load will be secure unless you pack stupidly.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Nov 2022)

Buy a local SIM card with data , saves a fortune nowadays no more free roaming . If its a language you are not familiar with be polite with the sellers and they will activate your card.


----------



## steve j (14 Nov 2022)

Searching for someone with a mapping route capability


----------



## freiston (14 Nov 2022)

steve j said:


> Searching for someone with a mapping route capability



If I'm understanding your posts (here and in other threads), I'm guessing that you want the Northern Tier/trans-am route mapped (though I have never heard of it before). If that's correct, then the gpx/kml file can be downloaded from bikemap.net but you need a premium account (which I don't have). There's also the route on a zoomable map. If I'm wrong, then back to square one - I don't know what you are after.

https://www.bikemap.net/en/r/3828731/#2.69/45.16/-95.44


----------

